# Who is after Isaac?  Driveler # 37



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Sniff, sniff...smells new!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya gotta put the "locator" on it too! --><---



What locator?   I am a little slow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy new driveler day peeps! 



Now, don't make me get that heavy vacuum out. Let's try to keep the place clean and smellin good.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy new driveler day peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, don't make me get that heavy vacuum out. _*Let's try*_ to keep the place clean and smellin good.


 key word there................ but think about it............... nnnaaaahhhhh, it ain't gonna happen, you know these guys too well!


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 28, 2012)

I had baked beans last night ,gonna be hard...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> I had baked beans last night ,gonna be hard...


 dangit!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


 yeah, you got it closed, RIGHT as I was responding to you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy new driveler day peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, don't make me get that heavy vacuum out. Let's try to keep the place clean and smellin good.



Y im always a well spoken, straight laced fella..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> I had baked beans last night ,gonna be hard...






Hankus said:


>






blood on the ground said:


> Y im always a well spoken, straight laced fella..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

I just had to eat a ham and *MUSTARD* sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just had to eat a ham and *MUSTARD* sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just had to eat a ham and *MUSTARD* sammich.










Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

I had to get tech support just to get logged in to the stoopid safety course, then answer 25 ??? just to get categorized for my specific course needs.....if that gives you any indication of how this is gonna go   

Not too mention, go over to my brothers and scan and email all my paper work that is filled out, because my PC is on the fritz 

This sucks!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

wont be long now...september 8, opening day of gun season!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I had to get tech support just to get logged in to the stoopid safety course, then answer 25 ??? just to get categorized for my specific course needs.....if that gives you any indication of how this is gonna go
> 
> Not too mention, go over to my brothers and scan and email all my paper work that is filled out, because my PC is on the fritz
> 
> This sucks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Uh Oh!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 I *heard* your fussing all the way down here, thought you needed a little t.l.c.!


pstrahin said:


> Uh Oh!


 she's gonna git ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *heard* your fussing all the way down here, thought you needed a little t.l.c.!
> 
> she's gonna git ya!



are you still gettin rain?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> are you still gettin rain?


 no, nada, nothing, zilch!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't take yall long w this one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no, nada, nothing, zilch!



the air is thick and the sky is dark but aint nuthin fallin. should have washed the truck.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Didn't take yall long w this one.


 you taught us good!


blood on the ground said:


> the air is thick and the sky is dark but aint nuthin fallin. should have washed the truck.


 you got time, get to it!

Oh, lunch today is leftover baked bbq ribs, smashed red taters & stir fried okra, can you say "YUM!"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Shrimp noodles for lunch, punkin delight for dessert



Gettin a lil rain here now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you taught us good!
> 
> you got time, get to it!
> 
> Oh, lunch today is leftover baked bbq ribs, smashed red taters & stir fried okra, can you say "YUM!"


that sounds good! mine was a bbq salad 


Crickett said:


> Shrimp noodles for lunch, punkin delight for dessert
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin a lil rain here now.


howudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Shrimp noodles for lunch, punkin delight for dessert
> Gettin a lil rain here now.


 how do you noodle a shrimp?!?!


blood on the ground said:


> that sounds good! mine was a bbq salad
> 
> howudoin?


 hey now, you're still a newlywed!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh no not food talk....aaarrrggghhh 

Yall gonna make me hungry lol

I wonder if you can make punkin pie without eggs?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how do you noodle a shrimp?!?!
> 
> hey now, you're still a newlywed!



what if i said  howyoudoin Keebs....that will melt yer heart!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that sounds good! mine was a bbq salad
> 
> howudoin?



Good! 



Keebs said:


> how do you noodle a shrimp?!?!



 Shrimp flavored Ramen Noodles


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh no not food talk....aaarrrggghhh
> 
> Yall gonna make me hungry lol
> 
> I wonder if you can make punkin pie without eggs?


I wanna make a trade......... some of the cheese you're making for whatever you want of my stuff that I put up............ oh & LilD has a surprise for you.................she said she's coming to live with you one day, but ssshhhh, I didn't tell you that!


blood on the ground said:


> what if i said  howyoudoin Keebs....that will melt yer heart!


 NOPE!............... ok, maybe a wittle bit.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp flavored Ramen Noodles


 I figured that........... I like that one and the creamy chicken one, there's a couple of the hot ones that aren't too bad either.  I keep a stash here at work, just in case!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh no not food talk....aaarrrggghhh
> 
> Yall gonna make me hungry lol
> 
> I wonder if you can make punkin pie without eggs?



Hey Snow...


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2012)

What great weather to work outside all day ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Gettin ready to head over to my brother's.....gonna knock this stuff out. This safety course is a nightmare. The briefing alone was 30 mins......and they quizzed me on it  I've got 4 courses to take 

CYL!! Have a good day!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

slip said:


> What great weather to work outside all day ...


 you like it hot or you like it wet.................


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to head over to my brother's.....gonna knock this stuff out. This safety course is a nightmare. The briefing alone was 30 mins......and they quizzed me on it  I've got 4 courses to take
> 
> CYL!! Have a good day!


 I tole ya we'd help ya with it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

ssshhhwwweeet baby heysus, it's raining, it's raining!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 28, 2012)

Y'all quit bogarting all the rain..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ssshhhwwweeet baby heysus, it's raining, it's raining!!!


 Isojealous!


kracker said:


> Y'all quit bogarting all the rain..


 really!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you like it hot or you like it wet.................



I got it both ways here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got it both ways here


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you like it hot or you like it wet.................





Hankus said:


> I got it both ways here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

slip said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 28, 2012)

ppfffffftttttttt


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

did i miss somthin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> ppfffffftttttttt


quit that!


blood on the ground said:


> did i miss somthin


 practice/ball game?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quit that!
> 
> practice/ball game?



nope rain took care of that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

king


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

It rained for near bout 3 hours in Fairburn.  Good steady down pour.  Wifey said it did the same at the house.  This is good.  Need about tree or too weeks of dat!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Long feelin day. Imma like this weekend though


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Long feelin day. Imma like this weekend though



My weekend starts tomorrow. 

Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.


 You got it Neil!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.



You gottem bro Neil.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.




 For your Dad.....and y'all, Neil!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks yall. Well I gotta go get ready for one more night of work. I will keep you posted.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.



You bet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

I need a nap!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.







Keebs said:


> why?



Plenty of shoulder testing


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.



Y'all are in my prayers brother....

What up folks


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Y'all are in my prayers brother....
> 
> What up folks



Feedin up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.





 sent Neil .







Last night til Sunday !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Plenty of shoulder testing



Man is it hot & muggy out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2012)

Howdy folks. Hope ya`ll had a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Hope ya`ll had a good weekend.


 Productive.......... you are in for a surprise, lemme tell you!
MAN, that moon is purrrrty tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sent Neil .
> 
> 
> Last night til Sunday !!!!



ok, bbl, maybe................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Productive.......... you are in for a surprise, lemme tell you!
> MAN, that moon is purrrrty tonight!





Productive?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Productive?


yeah, got the side porch finished...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Productive?


 oh, you meant on here.................... neeevvverrrr mind........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, got the side porch finished...........





Proud for you, Keebs, I surely am. I`ll try to get over there when it cools of a little and we`ll set a spell.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Neil. Will be praying for yall. 

Keebs come do mine! Lol congrats on gettin it done!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Neil. Will be praying for yall. 

Keebs come do mine! Lol congrats on gettin it done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Proud for you, Keebs, I surely am. I`ll try to get over there when it cools of a little and we`ll set a spell.


 I can't WAIT for you to see the changes!


SnowHunter said:


> Neil. Will be praying for yall.
> 
> Keebs come do mine! Lol congrats on gettin it done!


Sista, if I win the lottery, you are at the top of the list to come see/spend time with - I PROMISE!


Jeff C. said:


> Hi....


 Hey, hope your friends fair well during Issac!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can't WAIT for you to see the changes!
> 
> Sista, if I win the lottery, you are at the top of the list to come see/spend time with - I PROMISE!
> 
> Hey, hope your friends fair well during Issac!



Yeah me too, one of them has a 2 yr old little girl. I've got a text into him, but he hasn't answered


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah me too, one of them has a 2 yr old little girl. I've got a text into him, but he hasn't answered



There it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

His text: Nope....no power, hooking up generator now. Heavy heavy rain, 60 mph winds, gettin nasty, drinkin a beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

There are few things more  than finally getting off work, drive home, and then have the beeper go off right as you pull in the driveway. Put it in reverse, back out, and go spend another 2 hours of quality time at da Big House.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> His text: Nope....no power, hooking up generator now. Heavy heavy rain, 60 mph winds, gettin nasty, drinkin a beer.



Locals


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Have ya'll noticed we now have Drivel threads in the Sports and Poltical Forums?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There are few things more  than finally getting off work, drive home, and then have the beeper go off right as you pull in the driveway. Put it in reverse, back out, and go spend another 2 hours of quality time at da Big House.



Dang it, Bama!! 



Hankus said:


> Locals



Yep, good ol homeboy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have ya'll noticed we now have Drivel threads in the Sports and Poltical Forums?



Well, I've always thought it was all drivel


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I've always thought it was all drivel


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

go dawgs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have ya'll noticed we now have Drivel threads in the Sports and Poltical Forums?


Naw I never venture into those places of ill ..........I just don't go there!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naw I never venture into those places of ill ..........I just don't go there!!



Smart man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naw I never venture into those places of ill ..........I just don't go there!!






Think I'll start a "Duck Driveler", should be easy pickins for ya . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll start a "Duck Driveler", should be easy pickins for ya . . .



This SO needs a LIKE button!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll start a "Duck Driveler", should be easy pickins for ya . . .



Gonna be a lot of feathers floating on the water. Them guys are WAAAYYY too serious for the likes of us mere mortals.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> This SO needs a LIKE button!





rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a lot of feathers floating on the water. Them guys are WAAAYYY too serious for the likes of us mere mortals.





I'm open for suggestions . . .


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have ya'll noticed we now have Drivel threads in the Sports and Poltical Forums?



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Get em Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Get em Unk






Hope ya'll have a barrel burning shoot Saturday, you wearing tennis shoes ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2012)

Well the eyes are open but this will help them stay that way.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the eyes are open but this will help them stay that way.



Well thanks there gobbleinwoods, that'll come in handy on this fine fine hump day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you tired, weary, and SLEEPY drivelers this morning.

Thanks for the coffee as I definitely need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I have got to get my rear in gear as I have an appointment with my Cardiologist early this morning.

Breaking News from New Orleans this morning is that a levee in Plaquemines Parrish has been over-topped so some water rescues may be in order.  Surely not good news for some of the residents there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My weekend starts tomorrow.
> 
> Yall keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers. He had a mini stroke yesterday. The docs are running all kinds of tests to see what damage was done. So far beyond getting a little tongue tied he is doing remarkably well.




Neil, I am just catching up on happenings from yesterday afternoon and my Prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2012)

Good morning all


Prayer for you dad Neil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2012)

Whooooooot !!!!   My weekend starts in an hour !!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot !!!!   My weekend starts in an hour !!!!



Your honey do list starts in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll have a barrel burning shoot Saturday, you wearing tennis shoes ???



I'll be in tennis shoes Sunday  That is if the birds get more steady


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Mornin Yall! Its purty and foggy out this morning   can't wait to see the sunrise hit the tree tops.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?
> 
> wish I was getting it!



you are mean to me..

Good morning everyone! 

special salute to those that price hiked me at the pump this morning...


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you are mean to me..
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> special salute to those that price hiked me at the pump this morning...



  How many fingers were used in that salute?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How many fingers were used in that salute?



........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you are mean to me..
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> special salute to those that price hiked me at the pump this morning...



I know  Dual tanks....that's all I got ta say 



pstrahin said:


> How many fingers were used in that salute?



2




One on each hand


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How many fingers were used in that salute?



 

Gas went up to $4 here, up about 30cents. Diesel only went up a dime or so...by the time Friday gets here, $100 aint gonna get much fuel grrrrrr

But at least there will be somethin in the tank!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, prayers for the safety of your friends back home who are in the path of Isaac.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Mornin Nic, appreciate it!! The ones that stayed seem to be fairing well so far. They left out a little bit ago to go check on their businesses. Fortunately, others have evacuated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

What's going on with the forum this morning? I hit New Post and it tells me I have to wait 439 seconds for the page to refresh, then I quoted Jeff C. over in the weather thread and it put my post and his quote like 4 or 5 posts below where it should be, in fact it looks like I quoted him before he ever posted it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's going on with the forum this morning? I hit New Post and it tells me I have to wait 439 seconds for the page to refresh, then I quoted Jeff C. over in the weather thread and it put my post and his quote like 4 or 5 posts below where it should be, in fact it looks like I quoted him before he ever posted it...



Yep...it put my reply to Nic above his post


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your honey do list starts in about an hour and a half.



Ain't gonna happen bro !!! 



Hankus said:


> I'll be in tennis shoes Sunday  That is if the birds get more steady



Ruuuuuuuuuun Nephewwwwwwwwww ruuuuuuun!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall! Its purty and foggy out this morning   can't wait to see the sunrise hit the tree tops.



Hiya gal !!!! 



pstrahin said:


> Mornin Folks.



Moanin Phil !!!



blood on the ground said:


> you are mean to me..
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> special salute to those that price hiked me at the pump this morning...



Morning BOG !!   Did I mention I'm off the rest of the week AND going fishing, dove and goose hunting?? hehe




Crickett said:


> Morning y'all!
> 
> 
> My hubby said gas here was $3.95. I miss my Jeep but I'm very thankful to now have a car that gets excellent gas mileage.




HIGH !!!  stawkstawkstawk . . .



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!!



Hiya Chief, hope you got some sleep last night???




rhbama3 said:


> Morning Driveby!
> Da Big House is whupping me this week. Anothr long day today, and then i got a 4 hour drive to Statesboro waiting on me Saturday morning. Can't miss baby girl's first halftime performance at GSU!



Pookie, don't forget to look for da BIG white Renegade!! Ask fo Ted my bro !!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, prayers for the safety of your friends back home who are in the path of Isaac.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



'Moanin bozz!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Ya'll.
> Alright, got a question, who does everyone use for e-mails?  Mine was Mediacom but i cancelled my internet with them and they killed my e-mail address. I did not know this or i would of saved all of my contacts Now i've got to call everyone and go to diff. sites and change my existing mail address Are they all the same or what?



You're asking meeeeeeeeee????    Moanin MR!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2012)

Morning y'all! 

My hubby said gas here was $3.95. I miss my Jeep but I'm very thankful to now have a car that gets excellent gas mileage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

This brings a whole new meaning to readin back


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

im fixin ta mow down some cheekun brockly casserole!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Morning Driveby!
Da Big House is whupping me this week. Anothr long day today, and then i got a 4 hour drive to Statesboro waiting on me Saturday morning. Can't miss baby girl's first halftime performance at GSU!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff, prayers for the safety of your friends back home who are in the path of Isaac. 

Mornin` folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm soooooooo lost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

Somebody fix this!!! This is about messed up as a football bat.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

whoaaaa, who put the forum in the twight zone????
I hit "new posts" and it told me only 10 searches or something, check back in _*207 seconds*_!!
Then I get back in here & something ain't right..................


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody fix this!!! This is about messed up as a football bat.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

I am seriously cornfuzed.  


This post should be at the bottom.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Post are just randomly being put anywhere, I'm  confused


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, prayers for the safety of your friends back home who are in the path of Isaac.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Mornin Nic


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

This forum requires you to wait 10 seconds between searches, please wait 347 seconds before proceeding I guess just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mornin Ya'll. 
Alright, got a question, who does everyone use for e-mails?  Mine was Mediacom but i cancelled my internet with them and they killed my e-mail address. I did not know this or i would of saved all of my contacts Now i've got to call everyone and go to diff. sites and change my existing mail address Are they all the same or what?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Ya'll.
> Alright, got a question, who does everyone use for e-mails?  Mine was Mediacom but i cancelled my internet with them and they killed my e-mail address. I did not know this or i would of saved all of my contacts Now i've got to call everyone and go to diff. sites and change my existing mail address Are they all the same or what?



I use Hughes Net.  I would not recommend them.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have ya'll noticed we now have Drivel threads in the Sports and Poltical Forums?


 links?


Tag-a-long said:


> This SO needs a LIKE button!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all
> Prayer for you dad Neil


 Mornin Papapigmy.........


blood on the ground said:


> you are mean to me..


 Who Me????????? Nevah!
Ok, ya'll hold it down, I gotta get payroll done........... play nice!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Ya'll.
> Alright, got a question, who does everyone use for e-mails?  Mine was Mediacom but i cancelled my internet with them and they killed my e-mail address. I did not know this or i would of saved all of my contacts Now i've got to call everyone and go to diff. sites and change my existing mail address Are they all the same or what?


Yahoo............ check it from anywhere..........


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

Are these drivelers considered to be woody's "chat rooms" ??? And I got a couple of e-mails. One for the serious stuff, the other for when I go to wbsites that requiere a addy. That one catches all the spam, for the most part !! Hotmail and yahoo.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm confuzzled


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Post are just randomly being put anywhere, I'm  confused



Just another day in Dribble Nation. Don't know what ya'll are having such a hard time about.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm confuzzled



least you ain't bein ignored !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

10:07


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

OH NO !!!! Here we go again !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

what in tarnation is going on?????????
OH & welcome to Drivelnation, greg n clayton!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

thanky. i aint been participatin lately !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> thanky. i aint been participatin lately !!


 this place runs in spells too!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats some mighty fine lookin alfredo sauce there droptine. Gonna have to try that


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Thats some mighty fine lookin alfredo sauce there droptine. Gonna have to try that


 you are NOT being funny!................... ok, yeah ya are!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

keebs.....can you answer my question ?? Is these thangs considered woody's "chat rooms" ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it working now??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it working now??



what workin ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> keebs.....can you answer my question ?? Is these thangs considered woody's "chat rooms" ??


sorta............. we started these things because the last chat room blew up............ 


Jeff C. said:


> Is it working now??


I think so, but I don't even understand what the heck happened!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

well looky there.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm confuzzled



what about lil buddy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well looky there.........



Queen for the day!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen for the day!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen for the day!





Looks like Blood is King.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Looks like Blood is King.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I am in oh scent I tell ya.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Looks like Blood is King.


 gawd, he's as bad as Mudslinger!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 thank ya, sista!


pstrahin said:


> I am in oh scent I tell ya.


HHhhhmmmm, we'll see 'bout that............... although I do believe you might be....................


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen for the day!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gawd, he's as bad as Mudslinger!
> 
> thank ya, sista!
> 
> HHhhhmmmm, we'll see 'bout that............... *although I do believe you might be*....................




 what you tryin to say?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

i neva get to stays on top... sumbody always bumpin me off!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i neva get to stays on top... sumbody always bumpin me off!



Erybody sing, self moderaaaaation, is keeping me safe.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Erybody sing, self moderaaaaation, is keeping me safe.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> what you tryin to say?


 nuttin, nuttin at all, darlin'........................


blood on the ground said:


> i neva get to stays on top... sumbody always bumpin me off!










Hornet22 said:


> Erybody sing, self moderaaaaation, is keeping me safe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Erybody sing, self moderaaaaation, is keeping me safe.



give me back my hook so i can keep fishin


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, so I know what the RED button is for...but what was that YELLOW button supposed to do?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK, so I know what the RED button is for...but what was that YELLOW button supposed to do?



Read back and you'll see.
Do not mess with the yellow button anymore!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK, so I know what the RED button is for...but what was that YELLOW button supposed to do?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Read back and you'll see.
> Do not mess with the yellow button anymore!


 Our's is a thankless job, ain't it, sista, keeping these idjits straight!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok now that I be thoroughly  I'll go back to werk


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it safe to come back in here


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it safe to come back in here


Is it ever?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Is it ever?



 You right, i need to go to work anyway, i'll check in after lunch.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

I think work is one of those dirty 4 letter words


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ok now that I be thoroughly  I'll go back to werk


 join the club...........


mudracing101 said:


> Is it safe to come back in here





SnowHunter said:


> Is it ever?


 true, true.............. hey Snowy, you were around when the crash happened, right? did it start out like that???


SnowHunter said:


> I think work is one of those dirty 4 letter words


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Sammich


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sammich


Beef Stew outta a can, on rice........... & a side of fresh mater.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

left over ground venison/tater tot casserole.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Ot the 04 one





Keebs said:


> join the club...........
> 
> 
> 
> true, true.............. hey Snowy, you were around when the crash happened, right? did it start out like that???


Not for the 04 one, but IIRC there was another one a few years ago.  Can't recall?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sammich





Keebs said:


> Beef Stew outta a can, on rice........... & a side of fresh mater.........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> left over ground venison/tater tot casserole.



I just ate sumthin and i aint real sure what it was??  it had a texture like the fat on a cooked boston butt..blubber.. red like chili seasoning and hot sauce mixed. and would light the grass on fire if you dumped it out!! still cant feel my tongue!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ot the 04 one
> Not for the 04 one, but IIRC there was another one a few years ago.  Can't recall?


 ok, was wondering, I don't recall nuttin neither, but heck, if it was before yesterday I'm apt to not remember it!


blood on the ground said:


> I just ate sumthin and i aint real sure what it was??  it had a texture like the fat on a cooked boston butt..blubber.. red like chili seasoning and hot sauce mixed. and would light the grass on fire if you dumped it out!! still cant feel my tongue!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

deer cube steak, peas.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> deer cube steak, peas.


 chicken fried?
what kind of peas.............. details man, details!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chicken fried?
> what kind of peas.............. details man, details!



Nope , grilled. I dont know, just peas my dad grew in the garden.Hold on......... Purple hull, had to call and find out


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , grilled. I dont know, just peas my dad grew in the garden.Hold on......... Purple hull, had to call and find out


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs, you gettin` any of this rain that`s about to drown us?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunny here in Alpharetta!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

Sunny and MUGGY here in Fairburn.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you gettin` any of this rain that`s about to drown us?


not here at work, but the radar shows it is at the house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Leftovers, cut grass, working on safety course, and just got word from my friend in Plaquemines. Police have gone door to door telling them to evacuate. He's got his family out and returning for his dogs now.


----------



## kracker (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Leftovers, cut grass, working on safety course, and just got word from my friend in Plaquemines. Police have gone door to door telling them to evacuate. He's got his family out and returning for his dogs now.


Prayers for 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2012)

any of ya'll ever been a landlord? this is my first go around and wow, it aint fun!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Leftovers, cut grass, working on safety course, and just got word from my friend in Plaquemines. Police have gone door to door telling them to evacuate. He's got his family out and returning for his dogs now.


 glad ya heard from them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay erybody, I got this mess fixed, sorry for the confuzzelment,  too many idjits in one place . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay erybody, I got this mess fixed, sorry for the confuzzelment,  too many idjits in one place . . .








 sooooo, the truth comes out, hhhmmmm............


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

Jumping Jahozafat this afternoon is dragging.  57 minutes to go.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay erybody, I got this mess fixed, sorry for the confuzzelment,  too many idjits in one place . . .



Thanks Quack.  I node you and Boneboy was on it!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay erybody, I got this mess fixed, sorry for the confuzzelment,  too many idjits in one place . . .



Did you buy yo boy some new boots????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks Quack.  I node you and Boneboy was on it!





I'm da MAAAAAAAAAANNN !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm da MAAAAAAAAAANNN !!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Whas goin on in heah.?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Whas goin on in heah.?



nuttin.  jus ridin da clock (not da forum clock, its rong).


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Whas goin on in heah.?


 what ya heard?


pstrahin said:


> nuttin.  jus ridin da clock (not da forum clock, its rong).


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Safety course complete!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Safety course complete!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Pst I noticed....dang Admin can't get a dern thing right :whipV

Keebs...nuttin much same ol same ol 

Shmoo woohoo!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm Jeff and safety
  Never thought they would go together.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm Jeff and safety
> Never thought they would go together.



How bout Pookie and safety?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How bout Pookie and safety?



 pookie ,... safety you made a funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







SnowHunter said:


> Pst I noticed....dang Admin can't get a dern thing right :whipV
> 
> Keebs...nuttin much same ol same ol
> 
> Shmoo woohoo!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm Jeff and safety
> Never thought they would go together.



Yeah, it was just soooo full of unnecessary information


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How bout Pookie and safety?



Why do you think they divised this safety course??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Keebs , i'm going on to the truck. I'm thirsty. Later ya'll.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How bout Pookie and safety?


Cannot... type...tears in my eyes.
...laughing to hard

.:bounce

Poor pookie and the dark cloud.


Jeff C. said:


> Why do you think they divised this safety course??


Safety defined:
They put a lot of rules in front of you to slow your progress.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cannot... type...tears in my eyes.
> ...laughing to hard
> 
> .:bounce
> ...



Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i'm going on to the truck. I'm thirsty. Later ya'll.


 sittin here waitin on ya!


----------



## kracker (Aug 29, 2012)

I swear, this afternoon has been enough to tick gandhi off.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I swear, this afternoon has been enough to tick gandhi off.



I been bout halfticked all week an gettin worse.


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2012)

Well since everyone else is, i may as well be too ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

It rainin



Caint feed in the rain 



Think I'll have a beer on the porch


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Rain quit. Rekon I'll feed up


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Eery silence


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Heeeeeyyyyy! that is all


----------



## kracker (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been bout halfticked all week an gettin worse.


I'm about ready to stage a mini-coup!!

VIVA LA KRACKER!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Methinks some of yall are feelin some tension, eh?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Im feelin something


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2012)

They's killing me......
Lawd, make this week end.


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2012)

What the heck is that on yer cows head, Snow?



And how did i just now notice that...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Was everybody so  about?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> They's killing me......
> Lawd, make this week end.



I know whatcha mean 



slip said:


> What the heck is that on yer cows head, Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> And how did i just now notice that...



Lil slow on the observation slam  Idk what it is either zactly though  I'd call it a blinder


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Was everybody so  about?



Mebbe if you answered yer screened calls you'd know....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2012)

does woody's have a chat room ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe if you answered yer screened calls you'd know....



No screened calls here, you know better! Phone was on charge for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe if you answered yer screened calls you'd know....




You're it!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 29, 2012)

slip said:


> What the heck is that on yer cows head, Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> And how did i just now notice that...



I'm so glad you asked ... been wondering that for a WHILE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> does woody's have a chat room ?



We used to have one but things kinda got outta hand so it got cancelled. That's what got the drivel threads started to begin with. A lot of us were on the chat and this is basically the same thing, only slower.


----------



## kracker (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Was everybody so  about?


Just a bad day, week, month, year whatever on my part.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

slip said:


> What the heck is that on yer cows head, Snow?
> 
> 
> 
> And how did i just now notice that...



Lil slow on the uptake are we? 

Its a flymask, just like horses wear, cept cut specially for a cows big ol head. Its mesh so they can see right thru it to navigate.


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know whatcha mean
> 
> 
> 
> Lil slow on the observation slam  Idk what it is either zactly though  I'd call it a blinder


Imma little slow on most things ... 



SnowHunter said:


> Lil slow on the uptake are we?
> 
> Its a flymask, just like horses wear, cept cut specially for a cows big ol head



Well, that is interesting...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just a bad day, week, month, year whatever on my part.



I'm jus hopin to avoid the year thing. Ankle good yet?



slip said:


> Imma little slow on most things ...



Least ya did finally notice


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Viva la kracker


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

Ummm hey bamer......any reason you an Dudley Do-Wrong got tha same av


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2012)

Night folks .... who ever that might be

gotta get to bed at a better time tonight .... i got up this morning 10 minutes before having to leave for work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2012)

well it is thirsty thursday and here is what I am drinking this AM.  I am willing to share.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG !!!!  I edited my post to say that I see  THE TIME CLOCK IF MESSED UP AGAIN !!!!!!  I will be glad to loan the forum an old TIMEX.


Thanks for the coffee Gobblin.  It has taken 15 minutes for the pages to load on this driveler thread so that I could post.

Heavy thunder and rain late last night kept me awake most of the night so I am grumpy this morning for sure.   

Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I have work to be done outside today and I can't do it with rain showers or even heavy moisture in the air.  Sure has gotten my schedule behind.  Running out of time to get these goods to my customer and the stress level is rising as well.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Good morning gentlemen. 

Time to wake up the rest of the knuckle staggers.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning gentlemen.
> 
> Time to wake up the rest of the knuckle staggers.



I'm up I'm up already


Can I go back to bed now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2012)

Mornin folks.....headin to the track!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2012)

To answer the question of the thread ~ Leslie..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Mornin erry buddy.  Lookin forward to a long weekend!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning ya'll. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin erry buddy.  Lookin forward to a long weekend!!



Herd dat


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 30, 2012)

Good morning all...and stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

im here the party can start now!!.....hello, heeelllooo


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im here the party can start now!!.....hello, heeelllooo


 what time is it????????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what time is it????????????



im all out of wack this mornin.. werked on my well most of the night  still aint got it going! then got up and had to take the youngans to school (some people have no place ta be) 1hr 45min late fer werk


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mornin folks. Need to cut grass today but I'm working on the motivation.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what time is it????????????



I dont know, the clock's wrong


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

good morning everbody.......I got some good news this morning....my little girl got the main part of Clara for the Nutcracker.....talk about making a little 12 year old girl happy!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know, the clock's wrong


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

rydert said:


> good morning everbody.......I got some good news this morning....my little girl got the main part of Clara for the Nutcracker.....talk about making a little 12 year old girl happy!!!!!!



Very cool!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 30, 2012)

I am beginning to not like mean people !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im all out of wack this mornin.. werked on my well most of the night  still aint got it going! then got up and had to take the youngans to school (some people have no place ta be) 1hr 45min late fer werk










Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Need to cut grass today but I'm working on the motivation.


 get it done & all da beer ya want is waiting on you......


mudracing101 said:


> I dont know, the clock's wrong





rydert said:


> good morning everbody.......I got some good news this morning....my little girl got the main part of Clara for the Nutcracker.....talk about making a little 12 year old girl happy!!!!!!





greg_n_clayton said:


> I am beginning to not like mean people !!!


 do tell...............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I am beginning to not like mean people !!!



What's wrong little fella?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get it done & all da beer ya want is waiting on you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are crazy


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's wrong little fella?



first who is upset... greg or clayton


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you are crazy


WHO told you????????????


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm Hawngry.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm Hawngry.



me too


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm Hawngry.


 LilD shared Burger Kang wiff me!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> LilD shared Burger Kang wiff me!



That was nice of her.  She must luv her mama!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

rydert said:


> good morning everbody.......I got some good news this morning....my little girl got the main part of Clara for the Nutcracker.....talk about making a little 12 year old girl happy!!!!!!






blood on the ground said:


> you are crazy


No she is nutso


pstrahin said:


> I'm Hawngry.


me two, i mean me three


Keebs said:


> LilD shared Burger Kang wiff me!



I like burger king , just sayin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That was nice of her.  She must luv her mama!



We are talking Burger Kang here; that's not showing much love.  That place be nasty


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> We are talking Burger Kang here; that's not showing much love.  That place be nasty



 

Gut grenades!


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> We are talking Burger Kang here; that's not showing much love.  That place be nasty



that place gives a new meaning to flatulence


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That was nice of her.  She must luv her mama!


 she does today!


mudracing101 said:


> No she is nutso


Hi kettle, howyoudoin?



hdm03 said:


> We are talking Burger Kang here; that's not showing much love.  That place be nasty


You shouldn't diss the place that pays your rent.......


pstrahin said:


> Gut grenades!


 and BP raiser!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> first who is upset... greg or clayton






Keebs said:


> LilD shared Burger Kang wiff me!



Ahhh that was sweet cause when I was in that condition I didn't share ANY of my food w/ no one! 



hdm03 said:


> We are talking Burger Kang here;  That place be nasty



X2
I hate booger king!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be cookin, cleanin & ironing shirts.


 well then, just come on to my house!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well then, just come on to my house!



it would be me and the youngans.. we will brang our own sammich fixins


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it would be me and the youngans.. we will brang our own sammich fixins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

mornin . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mornin . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mornin . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 30, 2012)

Kirk is after Issac !! just a reminder !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


>










Crickett said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Grrrrrr I can't stand a liar


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dang, no wonder I am hungry.  It is past lunchtime.  I can't do my regular work today because of this recurring rain.  I think that I will go eat at Cheddar's Restaurant and have one of those really good Lemon Peppered Chicken with seasoned rice meals with a baked potato, buttered carrots.

I am outta here.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Grrrrrr I can't stand a liar



Whaaaat?  The corvette in the parking lot is mine!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs put a cravin on me, Whopper with cheese , large fry and sweet tea.... my new yeller shirt had ketchup for lunch


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs put a cravin on me, Whopper with cheese , large fry and sweet tea.... my new yeller shirt had ketchup for lunch



I hate when that happens.......at least it wasn't MUSTARD


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Whaaaat?  The corvette in the parking lot is mine!


Ont you wish...course, it aint mine either


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Whaaaat?  The corvette in the parking lot is mine!



WHAT?? you told me the Bronco on 44s was yours


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs put a cravin on me, Whopper with cheese , large fry and sweet tea.... my new yeller shirt had ketchup for lunch





rydert said:


> I hate when that happens.......at least it wasn't MUSTARD


 really?


SnowHunter said:


> Ont you wish...course, it aint mine either


 that's 'cause we'd rather have the hawt trucks!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?
> 
> that's 'cause we'd rather have the hawt trucks!



Speekin of hawt trucks, I just bought one for my son.  I bought him a 1988 Ford F150 4x4.  Stock, nothin been done to it.  He don't even know yet, but I think I am more excited than he will be.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Speekin of hawt trucks, I just bought one for my son.  I bought him a 1988 Ford F150 4x4.  Stock, nothin been done to it.  He don't even know yet, but I think I am more excited than he will be.


Kewl, ain't  a better truck to get demolished by a newbie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

My tummy urts . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy urts . . .





Strong whiskey cures many things...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You shouldn't diss the place that pays your rent.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy urts . . .










Nicodemus said:


> Strong whiskey cures many things...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Trucks...ahhh* sigh* 

Quack...easy on the cheese dude! You know that tears you upppppppp.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy urts . . .



awww; does someone need to have a movement?



  Kang again


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy urts . . .



*LOOK OUT FOLKS* its fixin to blow.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> awww; does someone need to have a movement?
> 
> 
> 
> Kang again



you better keep a lid on it or you will be dethrowned  trust me!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Quack.  Did you cut WillC off?  He seems worried about gas prices.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you better keep a lid on it or you will be dethrowned  trust me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



ferseriouse have you seen greg an clayton


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2012)

My temper span right now is about as thin as a gnats hide stretched across a 75 gallon turpentine barrel.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My temper span right now is about as thin as a gnats hide stretched across a 75 gallon turpentine barrel.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My temper span right now is about as thin as a gnats hide stretched across a 75 gallon turpentine barrel.



Need some back up?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ferseriouse have you seen greg an clayton



Nope; I don't know what happened to the little fellers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My temper span right now is about as thin as a gnats hide stretched across a 75 gallon turpentine barrel.



What's a matter little fellow


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ferseriouse have you seen greg an clayton



aint seen neather of em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My temper span right now is about as thin as a gnats hide stretched across a 75 gallon turpentine barrel.



Aint never seen you get mad bout nuthin sir what happened?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Strong whiskey cures many things...




Gotta bud of mine that sez if you're feeling poorly it can't be, but 2 thangs, either yo drankin too much, or not enough !!! 




SnowHunter said:


> Trucks...ahhh* sigh*
> 
> Quack...easy on the cheese dude! You know that tears you upppppppp.




I think it's the cholestrol pills I'm taking, ain't taking no mo.




pstrahin said:


> Hey Quack.  Did you cut WillC off?  He seems worried about gas prices.




I had to furlough his credit card . . . 





Nicodemus said:


> My temper span right now is about as thin as a gnats hide stretched across a 75 gallon turpentine barrel.





Go out and kill sumpin . . . or take your on advice and have a drank !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint never seen you get mad bout nuthin sir what happened?


 AND you don't WANNA see him mad, neither!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2012)

Just gittin` older and grouchier, I reckon. Tolerance for younguns is slam gone. Got a bottle of good whiskey though...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the incomin`, Quack. I needed that!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

I know I probably need to put this in the "On Topic" thread, but can ya'll give me ya'll's HONEST opinion on something? please??????















Ok, here's the deal, Quack wants me to go into a business deal with him, but I'm still not sure.............. lemme post a pic of our start up tractor & see what ya'll think...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

*well...............*

What do ya'll think?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, that`ll work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the incomin`, Quack. I needed that!!!





I still don't think it would work . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2012)

Ya`ll done and ruuurnt my bad mood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2012)

keebs said:


> what do ya'll think?????



gangsta!:d


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll done and ruuurnt my bad mood.


 we're good that way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What do ya'll think?????





Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`ll work!






You oughta hear the stereo in it . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just gittin` older and grouchier, I reckon. Tolerance for younguns is slam gone. *Got a bottle of good whiskey though*...



Like I asked Nic, need any back up?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta hear the stereo in it . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What do ya'll think?????



Sexy as socks on a rooster.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Sexy as socks on a rooster.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> awww; does someone need to have a movement?
> 
> 
> 
> Kang again


Dont ya hate it , when someone dethrones ya? Jealousy is a bad thing.


blood on the ground said:


> you better keep a lid on it or you will be dethrowned  trust me!


Too late



Keebs said:


>


I forgot what i was gonna tell ya


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll done and ruuurnt my bad mood.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta hear the stereo in it . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

Gotta ease to town, 'bout out of beer and likker . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Take me for a ride on your big green tractor?  purty pwease?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2012)

Got off 3 hrs. early


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Sexy as socks on a rooster.....





OK THEN WHERE IS MY SOCKS ????   I WANT TO SHOW OFF MY SEXY SOCKS SINCE I AM THE TOWN ROOSTER IN BLUE RIDGE.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta ease to town, 'bout out of beer and likker . . .





SnowHunter said:


> Take me for a ride on your big green tractor?  purty pwease?


quick, get the keys & take him to town, he ain't gonna drive that thang yet!


Jeff C. said:


> Got off 3 hrs. early


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quick, get the keys & take him to town, he ain't gonna drive that thang yet!



10-4, paid til 6:00p  I'll make up for it tomorrow, unless it gets completely rained out. Probably still be there forever either way though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Take me for a ride on your big green tractor?  purty pwease?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK THEN WHERE IS MY SOCKS ????   I WANT TO SHOW OFF MY SEXY SOCKS SINCE I AM THE TOWN ROOSTER IN BLUE RIDGE.



Here ya go EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

Run Keebs run.  Save your hard earned money !!!

And speaking of Business Ventures !!!!!!

Quack wanted to go into a new business venture alright.  Yep, you guessed it, a Brewery complete with a delivery van.


















I told him that it would cost a lot of money to go into that kind of business.  Well, then he said that he always wanted to be in the Rodeo business and that he would supply the bulls.







After that, I told him that he was full of..........







Then I also told him that it would be a very cold day before I considered going into a business venture with him....







He told me to take a flying leap.....







He then told me that he was going into a business venture with two guys from the Political Forum and I told him that I just couldn't stand to look.....







Now that just took the cake.......







But he said that they would have a "Whale" of a good time......







But after all was said and done, I told Quack that I would just keep on circling while looking for his next victim.......







Yep, I guess only time will tell.........







Well, I guess by now all of you know that it has been a slow day in my neck of the woods !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Here ya go EE.




OMG, the wrong color for sure !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Well EE, I like it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Run Keebs run.  Save your hard earned money !!!
> 
> And speaking of Business Ventures !!!!!!
> 
> ...






DANG Mike, getta job !!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2012)

Sho was wet 'n slippery out there today. Freakin humid too... But thats over now and 3 day weekend here i are!





Sup fine folks ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2012)

No wetness here but it sure is overcast.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No wetness here but it sure is overcast.



Same here in Yankee Ga.  But head to South Ga for opening day. 
Rain or shine, we are bring something home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2012)

Man what bad news,  my well went dry!... lord i cant take nuthin else!
ya'll have a good evening ...going back to the drawing board


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2012)

There sure is a lot of football on the tube tonight.  If there had been just one game last night it would of had an entire audience or market share.  Don't schedulers think of these things?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man what bad news,  my well went dry!... lord i cant take nuthin else!
> ya'll have a good evening ...going back to the drawing board



I thought mine had 6 months ago but it was the controller board that had gone bad.   Hope it is something simple.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am sooo tired of bein tired. Sux getting ole. But got a good unhealthy supper fixin to go down. That is all.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh, my goodness  KANG fo a minit


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello to all of you lucky enough to live in the great state of Georgia.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 30, 2012)

yeeeeuuuuup


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2012)

If frank has 4 apples and john has a pencil what it bills pant size? <math problems only found in metter


----------



## kracker (Aug 30, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> If frank has 4 apples and john has a pencil what it bills pant size? <math problems only found in metter


sponge cake


----------



## Hankus (Aug 30, 2012)

VIVA LA KRACKER


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> sponge cake



Correct!! 

Orange chess cake and a glass of milk before bed. It's been one of those days......


----------



## kracker (Aug 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> VIVA LA KRACKER



When I stage my coup, you will be the ranking member of the libations board.
Bama will be over all repairs and modifications.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2012)

Well it is POETS day so the large brewmaster was brought out and filled up.   So drivelers get it up and get it over with.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the coffee this morning Gobblin.   I am trying to keep any rain away for the next 6-7 hours now so that I can do some work for a customer.  Just can't do it with the rain around though.  Hopefully, this wet weather will go away for most of the day so that I can get it done.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is POETS day so the large brewmaster was brought out and filled up.   So drivelers get it up and get it over with.



"Drunken Poets Dream" 




Morning yall 

Now that the pleasantries is over lets smoke through today an start my 3 day gun totin, bird killin, eatin, sqwerl chasin, drinkin, quail renderin, duck processing, goose huntin (mebbe) weekend


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "Drunken Poets Dream"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Boy you ain't a poet, just a drunk with a pen"


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 31, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers.  Hards to get motivated the day before a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2012)

Mornin folks....gonna be a long day!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....gonna be a long day!!



mornin jeff.......why would you say that to us on fryday... we all hopin for a short day an a long weekend...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Now that the pleasantries is over lets smoke through today an start my 3 day gun totin, bird killin, eatin, sqwerl chasin, drinkin, quail renderin, duck processing, goose huntin, _*drunk texting/calling *_(mebbe) weekend


 fixed it for you!


kracker said:


> "Boy you ain't a poet, just a drunk with a pen"





pstrahin said:


> Mornin Drivelers.  Hards to get motivated the day before a 3 day weekend.


 nawww, it's just gonna drraaaaggggg...........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....gonna be a long day!!


 You Can DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2012)

Mornin y'all! 

Kids are out of school today! We got a 4 day weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Kids are out of school today! We got a 4 day weekend!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Mornin Keebs! *hugs*

Love the new avatar!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you skipped me again 


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Kids are out of school today! We got a 4 day weekend!


makem cut the grass!!! mernin crickett 


Nicodemus said:


>


whatchu buildin Nic? are you all better today?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>


Mornin Nic! 



blood on the ground said:


> you skipped me again
> 
> makem cut the grass!!! mernin crickett
> 
> whatchu buildin Nic? are you all better today?



Ha ha yeah my son loves to cut the grass but he's still a little too small to use the mower himself! Besides that's the hubby's job!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you skipped me again
> 
> makem cut the grass!!! mernin crickett
> 
> whatchu buildin Nic? are you all better today?




Fixin` to take my bird dog in for his annual shots and rattlesnake booster.




Crickett said:


> Mornin Nic!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha yeah my son loves to cut the grass but he's still a little too small to use the mower himself! Besides that's the hubby's job!




Mornin` Miss Crickett. How you are today?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs! *hugs*
> 
> Love the new avatar!


 thanks, gotta love da bugs!


Nicodemus said:


>


 Mornin yur grouchiness!


blood on the ground said:


> you skipped me again








 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all better now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks, gotta love da bugs!
> 
> Mornin yur grouchiness!
> 
> ...





Mornin`, you precious thang you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to take my bird dog in for his annual shots and rattlesnake booster.


 ooohh, never mind, re-read & realized which one you were taking.....   Bo's mean enough he don't need any shots!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, you precious thang you.


gollygoshyousureknowhowtosweettalkalady!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooohh, never mind, re-read & realized which one you were taking.....   Bo's mean enough he don't need any shots!




You got that right! Meanest dog that ever took up with me.   I should give the varmint away.  




Keebs said:


> gollygoshyousureknowhowtosweettalkalady!



Quit that! Didn`t I tell you I embarrass easy! 

Gonna be a good day, maybe. Both you and Crickett done spoke to me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mornin. When youre changin them 4 foot long flourescant lights and you miss step off the ladder, knocking over a large box of empty soda cans, scattering them across the floor knocking over the two new bulbs exploding them into billions of pieces inside a 5 x 7 lil room , you know the day has got to get better. 

How ya'll is?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right! Meanest dog that ever took up with me.   I should give the varmint away.
> Quit that! Didn`t I tell you I embarrass easy!
> 
> Gonna be a good day, maybe. Both you and Crickett done spoke to me!


 you'd be so lost without that dog & you know it!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin. When youre changin them 4 foot long flourescant lights and you miss step off the ladder, knocking over a large box of empty soda cans, scattering them across the floor knocking over the two new bulbs exploding them into billions of pieces inside a 5 x 7 lil room , you know the day has got to get better.
> 
> How ya'll is?


 you better go home & start alllll over again!!!!!!! dang, I wish I coulda seen the look on your face............... oh wait, was it like this?




or this?


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin. When youre changin them 4 foot long flourescant lights and you miss step off the ladder, knocking over a large box of empty soda cans, scattering them across the floor knocking over the two new bulbs exploding them into billions of pieces inside a 5 x 7 lil room , you know the day has got to get better.
> 
> How ya'll is?



Dang, ya'lls soda comes in cans down there? We get ours in a yellow box wit a hammer on it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin. When youre changin them 4 foot long flourescant lights and you miss step off the ladder, knocking over a large box of empty soda cans, scattering them across the floor knocking over the two new bulbs exploding them into billions of pieces inside a 5 x 7 lil room , you know the day has got to get better.
> 
> How ya'll is?



Pookie is now posting as mudracing101????


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'd be so lost without that dog & you know it!
> 
> you better go home & start alllll over again!!!!!!! dang, I wish I coulda seen the look on your face............... oh wait, was it like this?
> 
> ...


Neither, it was a very mad face, prob looked more like Nic on a bad hair day.



Hornet22 said:


> Dang, ya'lls soda comes in cans down there? We get ours in a yellow box wit a hammer on it.


And they aint even my soda's, i drink water all day till 5



hdm03 said:


> Pookie is now posting as mudracing101????



I hope his luck aint rubbin off on me , but lately thats all i've had is bad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to take my bird dog in for his annual shots and rattlesnake booster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he should enjoy that 


Keebs said:


> thanks, gotta love da bugs!
> 
> Mornin yur grouchiness!
> 
> ...



aaawww 2 smooches in 2 dayz  garshk


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Neither, it was a very mad face, prob looked more like Nic on a bad hair day.
> 
> And they aint even my soda's, i drink water all day till 5
> 
> ...



mornin mud, im with ya on the bad luck...got home yesterday to a dry well  county water not on my road!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Neither, it was a very mad face, prob looked more like Nic on a bad hair day.


I can see it now...................










blood on the ground said:


> he should enjoy that
> aaawww 2 smooches in 2 dayz  garshk





blood on the ground said:


> mornin mud, im with ya on the bad luck...got home yesterday to a dry well  county water not on my road!


I hope you can get a well digger quick............ down here there's a waiting list *IF* you can get on it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

ok, I need a lawyer.............. WHO took my name?????????
(for those that don't know, my screen name used to be "Kebo" which is my horse's name and it got *shortened* to Keebs!)


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin mud, im with ya on the bad luck...got home yesterday to a dry well  county water not on my road!



Well,....that sucks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2012)

Man, I am as happy as pig eating slop right now.   

We been working our tails off for the past four hours now and just finished the project up.  It usually takes 5-6 hours of hard work on this project but today went really well.  Now got to take another shower and deliver it to my customer.  Oh Happy Day that the rain stayed away today.  

Next week at this time, I will be having a ball with my Texas sweetie for a couple of weeks.  Of course, I gotta visit with some of my customers while I am on this trip too so that I can pay the bills etc.

Now High School Football later tonight and Georgia Southern Football tomorrow.  


Is it lunchtime yet?????  I am hungry fo sho.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I need a lawyer.............. WHO took my name?????????
> (for those that don't know, my screen name used to be "Kebo" which is my horse's name and it got *shortened* to Keebs!)



Well Keebs, at least they have some really pretty trucks just like you (especially truck # 702)  !!!   


PS:  I actually saw one of their trucks on I-75 down around Macon a while back and I thought about you at the time.


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs, that is the greatest avatar EVAH....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs, that is the greatest avatar EVAH....


----------



## rydert (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I need a lawyer.............. WHO took my name?????????
> (for those that don't know, my screen name used to be "Kebo" which is my horse's name and it got *shortened* to Keebs!)



Kebo= 4 letters
Keebs= 5 letters
*shortened*?

oh, I get it................

morning everybody!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

rydert said:


> Kebo= 4 letters
> Keebs= 5 letters
> *shortened*?
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

rydert said:


> Kebo= 4 letters
> Keebs= 5 letters
> *shortened*?
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


>



I dont get it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

rydert said:


> Kebo= 4 letters
> Keebs= 5 letters
> *shortened*?
> 
> ...


 light bulb went on, huh?


hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it.


that's 'cause you broke all your light bulbs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm a gettin hawngry


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Miss Crickett. How you are today?


Doin good for now! Kids are home so I am expecting to play ref any minute now! 



Keebs said:


> you better go home & start alllll over again!!!!!!! dang, I wish I coulda seen the look on your face............... oh wait, was it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> ok, I need a lawyer.............. WHO took my name?????????
> (for those that don't know, my screen name used to be "Kebo" which is my horse's name and it got *shortened* to Keebs!)





Yep I think you could get some sorta settlement outta that!  



rydert said:


> Kebo= 4 letters
> Keebs= 5 letters
> *shortened*?
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> light bulb went on, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> that's 'cause you broke all your light bulbs!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

whad I miss


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2012)

Howdy y'all. Just checkin' in....

Man, what a morning. Babies DO NOT like to have to wait 45 minutes to be called into the doc's office. Emily had a meltdown as the doc walked in, and she wasn't even the patient! My BP was 140/100, so I came home with meds for it, something for anxiety, something to help my migraines and a B-12 shot. Doc says meds are just temporary until my levels come back down....but, they way the school year is lookin', I won't be off them anytime soon. Fun.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad I miss


well, first off, there was coffee in the back room then we met out by the fishin hole changed our minds about that and decided to party like it's Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Just checkin' in....
> 
> Man, what a morning. Babies DO NOT like to have to wait 45 minutes to be called into the doc's office. Emily had a meltdown as the doc walked in, and she wasn't even the patient! My BP was 140/100, so I came home with meds for it, something for anxiety, something to help my migraines and a B-12 shot. Doc says meds are just temporary until my levels come back down....but, they way the school year is lookin', I won't be off them anytime soon. Fun.









 aaawww, hopefully when ya'll get a routine going things will get better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Cortney! You keep a watch on that blood pressure! You hear me, Girl?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, first off, there was coffee in the back room then we met out by the fishin hole changed our minds about that and decided to party like it's Friday!



you r 1 evil womenz....... now look what ya did!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaawww, hopefully when ya'll get a routine going things will get better!



I think we'll be good once it all settles down. There was just TOO MUCH CHANGE happening all at once. 



Nicodemus said:


> Cortney! You keep a watch on that blood pressure! You hear me, Girl?



Yes sir! 

 I got stuff to fix it. And, per Rob's, uh- orders, I'll be getting up an hour earlier to start jogging again....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I think we'll be good once it all settles down. There was just TOO MUCH CHANGE happening all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ve never been more serious in my life. Blood pressure is one thing I`m scared of, and I too have it. I`ll tell you a horror story about blood pressure.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you r 1 evil womenz....... now look what ya did!


 tuff'n up, young'un!


Sugar Plum said:


> I think we'll be good once it all settles down. There was just TOO MUCH CHANGE happening all at once.
> Yes sir!
> 
> I got stuff to fix it. And, per Rob's, uh- orders, I'll be getting up an hour earlier to start jogging again....


Yeah, you got your plate loaded, but it isn't impossible, just remember to breathe and repeat (often) This too shall pass!


Nicodemus said:


> I`ve never been more serious in my life. Blood pressure is one thing I`m scared of, and I too have it. I`ll tell you a horror story about blood pressure.


 please don't, I'm having trouble with mine too, thinking I may need to see the doc & get a different dosage!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tuff'n up, young'un!
> 
> Yeah, you got your plate loaded, but it isn't impossible, just remember to breathe and repeat (often) This too shall pass!
> 
> please don't, I'm having trouble with mine too, thinking I may need to see the doc & get a different dosage!





I`ll knock a knot on both ya`lls heads on that subject if ya`ll don`t do right. Even if ya`ll are mean wimminz!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll knock a knot on both ya`lls heads on that subject if ya`ll don`t do right. Even if ya`ll are mean wimminz!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll knock a knot on both ya`lls heads on that subject if ya`ll don`t do right. Even if ya`ll are mean wimminz!


Dont ferget evil........sickem Nic 


Keebs said:


>



whatchu runnin from youngan


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dont ferget evil........sickem Nic
> 
> 
> whatchu runnin from youngan


 I *KNOW* Nic tooo well, he means it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Nic's right, high BP ain't nuttin to play with, been fighting it for over 3 yrs, dang genetics . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *KNOW* Nic tooo well, he means it!



he might go ta shmackin on a idjit like me but he aint going ta hit no gal......sign of a real man!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's right, high BP ain't nuttin to play with, been fighting it for over 3 yrs, dang genetics . . .


 pain the rear, ain't it?


blood on the ground said:


> he might go ta shmackin on a idjit like me but he aint going ta hit no gal......sign of a real man!!!


 No, but he DOES have alternative ways, trust me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's right, high BP ain't nuttin to play with, been fighting it for over 3 yrs, dang genetics . . .



what is BP


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what is BP


 for real????? Blood Pressure............ yep, you're still a young'un, I KNEW IT!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2012)

Mornin yall ...




freakin sinuses


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang, Moppett, yours too?  I just saw on FB where Tag was having troubles and so is my bestest friend.......... I dread the golden rods blooming, that's when mine will start up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Nic . . .



Whatchagonnadowiddemboards???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchagonnadowiddemboards???


share them with Keebs!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Moppett, yours too?  I just saw on FB where Tag was having troubles and so is my bestest friend.......... I dread the golden rods blooming, that's when mine will start up!



Yeap. I gots a bunch of fluid behind my ears i guess, because they are making my head hurt. Trying to keep on the only stupid sinus pills i can take to open things up .... Aint werkin.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2012)

140/85-90 consistently


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

I gotz to dig out all my huntn stuff, oh Laaaaaawd I hope my camo still fits . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchagonnadowiddemboards???





Use em in my den out at the barn. 


And save the rest for Keebs... 


And put one select, sturdy one aside to use on her and that girl what sometimes has a turkey in her avatar with her, if they don`t keep a watch on their blood pressure.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 140/85-90 consistently



Mine is usually in the 90's/60's! Got even lower than that when I was in the hospital after surgery & they wouldn't let me leave til it came up. I had to keep telling them that's normal for me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeap. I gots a bunch of fluid behind my ears i guess, because they are making my head hurt. Trying to keep on the only stupid sinus pills i can take to open things up .... Aint werkin.


ok, try this, get a towel, put some vinegar in a pot on the stove, get it boiling, turn it off, drape the towel over your head & the pot, stand & inhale the vinegar steam.......... sometimes it works, sometimes it don't, also get a pack of frozen veggies, hold on your face for about 5-10 minutes, swap for something hot.


Hankus said:


> 140/85-90 consistently


 wait 'til you get older!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to dig out all my huntn stuff, oh Laaaaaawd I hope my camo still fits . . .


nocommentnocommentnocomment............ 


Nicodemus said:


> Use em in my den out at the barn.
> 
> 
> _*And save the rest for Keebs...*_
> ...


I tole ya Quack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to dig out all my huntn stuff, oh Laaaaaawd I hope my camo still fits . . .



Yeah I was jus thinkin that bout mine while ago


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, try this, get a towel, put some vinegar in a pot on the stove, get it boiling, turn it off, drape the towel over your head & the pot, stand & inhale the vinegar steam.......... sometimes it works, sometimes it don't, also get a pack of frozen veggies, hold on your face for about 5-10 minutes, swap for something hot.
> 
> wait 'til you get older!
> 
> ...





I saw that! What you tell Quack??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Use em in my den out at the barn.
> 
> That's what I had in mind when I saw them. Been wanting to put  wood on the wall above the fireplace going up to the ceiling in the "Man/Woman cave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > Use em in my den out at the barn.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > You and Chris chootin birds tomorrow???
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Chris chootin birds tomorrow???



I shot one today at lunch when this idiot ran a stop sign!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > I sure HOPE so. Waitin on a phone call.
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I saw that! What you tell Quack??



hey Nic, the house I just bought has old barn wood throughout the basement.. it looks so good with the deer and turkey hangin on it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I shot one today at lunch when this idiot ran a stop sign!






Hooked On Quack said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck !!!!  I'm trying to get my stuff together now.  I can't find my Mojo . . .
> ...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 31, 2012)

Good afternoon folks!

No bird shoot for me tomorrow, waiting on a guy to turn a peanut field first.

Gonna get my drank on and watch some college football! Might even smoke a couple of cheekens IF I can find some real big rolling papers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon folks!
> 
> No bird shoot for me tomorrow, waiting on a guy to turn a peanut field first.
> 
> Gonna get my drank on and watch some college football! Might even smoke a couple of cheekens IF I can find some real big rolling papers.



IDJIT


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2012)

Use poster board


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I saw that! What you tell Quack??


 just that I knew you'd "share" with me.........


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon folks!
> 
> No bird shoot for me tomorrow, waiting on a guy to turn a peanut field first.
> 
> Gonna get my drank on and watch some college football! Might even smoke a couple of cheekens IF I can find some real big rolling papers.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 31, 2012)

wut chaw doin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Got to digging around in my office closet and found 9 flats of hot dove loads, and 4 flats of duck loads, yet I continue to buy more every year . . .



and Keeb's T-shirts . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to digging around in my office closet and found 9 flats of hot dove loads, and 4 flats of duck loads, yet I continue to buy more every year . . .
> 
> 
> 
> _*and Keeb's T-shirts *_. . .


 just go ahead & box them up now & send them on!please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just go ahead & box them up now & send them on!please!





I thought we was brangin 'em to ya when we made our swap ????









Grrrrrrrrrrrr, anybody know the combination to my gun safe ????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought we was brangin 'em to ya when we made our swap ????
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr, anybody know the combination to my gun safe ????


 That's right............ YOU REMEMBERED!!!!!!!!
Ok it's left............ uuuhh, lemme pm it to you...........


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought we was brangin 'em to ya when we made our swap ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knowing you it is 38 24 36


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Knowing you it is 38 24 36


 quick ERASE THIS!!!!!!!!!  he don't remember how to reset it either!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quick ERASE THIS!!!!!!!!!  he don't remember how to reset it either!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 31, 2012)

Poor ol Mill!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Knowing you it is 38 24 36


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

oooh look king for a min


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good to be King


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well going to the races this weekend fell thru Aint heard of no local bird shoots Aint got the ole mud truck up and ready to run Sat. night.  Guess i'll go to the the lake or with my luck lately i might need to stay home and do yard work.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well going to the races this weekend fell thru Aint heard of no local bird shoots Aint got the ole mud truck up and ready to run Sat. night.  Guess i'll go to the the lake or with my luck lately i might need to stay home and do yard work.



Nephew said ain't heard of hardly any shoots down ya'lls way. Oh, be careful with dat yardwork with the way yo day is goin.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well going to the races this weekend fell thru Aint heard of no local bird shoots Aint got the ole mud truck up and ready to run Sat. night.  Guess i'll go to the the lake or with my luck lately i might need to stay home and do yard work.



I will be cutting grass Monday!



Hornet22 said:


> Nephew said ain't heard of hardly any shoots down ya'lls way. Oh, be careful with dat yardwork with the way yo day is goin.



I know of one shoot, but didn't get the invite

Gonna shoot a peanut field when they turn it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well going to the races this weekend fell thru Aint heard of no local bird shoots Aint got the ole mud truck up and ready to run Sat. night.  Guess i'll go to the the lake or with my luck lately i might need to stay home and do yard work.


 I'll be in the pool...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Nephew said ain't heard of hardly any shoots down ya'lls way. Oh, be careful with dat yardwork with the way yo day is goin.





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I will be cutting grass Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I'll be in the pool...............



Well lets go now


I'm out ya'll , everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well lets go now
> 
> 
> I'm out ya'll , everyone have a good weekend.


 Boss just gave the go ahead (the real bossman) I'm outta here, ya'll have a great weekend & stay safe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Boss just gave the go ahead (the real bossman) I'm outta here, ya'll have a great weekend & stay safe!!!!!!!!!



Dang; I thought you were hanging with BBQBOSS today


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2012)

Went to the army navy store looking for a pocket knife.... holy cow, hardly any place to park and the store was FULL...and everybody was at the gun counter.


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Boss just gave the go ahead (the real bossman) I'm outta here, ya'll have a great weekend & stay safe!!!!!!!!!


SHE came back???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
Somebody will have a good weekend . . .



Get home, and try to buy my hunting license online and it won't print out !!!  I'm more MAD about this than I am the $$$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaa?????  I'm not allowed to vent/rant???


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
> Somebody will have a good weekend . . .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

Mornin idjits! Veggie soup and cown bread fer breakfast! Colorado kooliad rules!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Later guys, gonna take out my frustrations on the wife and dog.  Gonna beat da dog, and grill steaks, skrimp, kone on da cob, baked potatos for the wife . . .


No way I'm gonna tell her I lost 1k today . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2012)

Dang Unk


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
> Somebody will have a good weekend . . .
> 
> 
> ...



Money is hard earned.  I hate to hear that.


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
> Somebody will have a good weekend . . .
> 
> 
> ...



Dang man. Dang. 

That stings...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear the misfortune Quack.  I probably carry too much myself but if you see something you have to have it sure comes in handy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
> Somebody will have a good weekend . . .
> 
> That's your story, and you're gonna stick to it. Musta been good.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 31, 2012)

can ya spare a dolla?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Evening, babes and bro's!
 Well, this week has definitely been brutal. Long days and then got called back every single night. Sure missed my Woody's time!
 Got a co-worker covering call for me this weekend so i can go to Georgia Southerns first game tomorrow. Can't wait to see Allie waving her flag around in the halftime show!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
> Somebody will have a good weekend . . .
> 
> 
> ...



Man....... and i thought i had a bad week.


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, babes and bro's!
> Well, this week has definitely been brutal. Long days and then got called back every single night. Sure missed my Woody's time!
> Got a co-worker covering call for me this weekend so i can go to Georgia Southerns first game tomorrow. Can't wait to see Allie waving her flag around in the halftime show!


Y'all have fun and congrats to your daughter!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, babes and bro's!
> Well, this week has definitely been brutal. Long days and then got called back every single night. Sure missed my Woody's time!
> Got a co-worker covering call for me this weekend so i can go to Georgia Southerns first game tomorrow. Can't wait to see Allie waving her flag around in the halftime show!



I know you are gonna be a PROUD Papa. When I went to GSU I came in with Erk Russell. Thank goodness I had somebody from Athens that I knew. Went to school with his son, Rusty. OK, I'm old. GO EAGLES! My bro in law should be on the sidelines. He runs the EMS in Statesboro.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; I thought you were hanging with BBQBOSS today





kracker said:


> SHE came back???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you wanna hear REALLY pizzed off ???  Somewhere in town today I lost a thousand dolla's cash, guess it fell out of my pocket while making a transaction.  Hope whoeva found it needs it.  My on fault for carrying it.
> Somebody will have a good weekend . . .
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, gonna take out my frustrations on the wife and dog.  Gonna beat da dog, and grill steaks, skrimp, kone on da cob, baked potatos for the wife . . .
> 
> 
> No way I'm gonna tell her I lost 1k today . . .





rhbama3 said:


> Evening, babes and bro's!
> Well, this week has definitely been brutal. Long days and then got called back every single night. Sure missed my Woody's time!
> Got a co-worker covering call for me this weekend so i can go to Georgia Southerns first game tomorrow. Can't wait to see Allie waving her flag around in the halftime show!


Go ALLIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know you are gonna be a PROUD Papa. When I went to GSU I came in with Erk Russell. Thank goodness I had somebody from Athens that I knew. Went to school with his son, Rusty. OK, I'm old. GO EAGLES! My bro in law should be on the sidelines. He runs the EMS in Statesboro.


I Got a Package, I got a Package!
THank you!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I Got a Package, I got a Package!
> THank you!!!


I know you know it is from a Great American Hero. We just passed it down da line. Gonna go PM'n now and get some addresses to spread da love.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I know you know it is from a Great American Hero. We just passed it down da line. Gonna go PM'n now and get some addresses to spread da love.


 I'm waiting on "the story" behind the package before I *really* post anything............. ANd darlin', you are so right about the Great American Hero part!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 31, 2012)

Been up since 4am.   Just drove six hours.  And hunting season Starts at midnight. Got a case of mountain dew, box of little Debbie's, and a bow.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 31, 2012)

I got a dove shoot tomorrow. I know the feeling trying to find all my stuff.
Say the field sunday,about 40 birds on the power line and groups of 3 to 15 coming and going.
Looks like the barrels on the 20 are gonna get warm!!!

Nic if you have too much wood to tote off you can drop the excess off at my farmhouse for safe keeping. It was built in 1865 and could use a few replacement boards.  It is right outside Statesboro.

Remember,  don't shoot low birds. Be safe have fun.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Been up since 4am.   Just drove six hours.  And hunting season Starts at midnight. Got a case of mountain dew, box of little Debbie's, and a bow.



Sounds like you good to go to me


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2012)

VIVA LA KRACKER


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Been up since 4am.   Just drove six hours.  And hunting season Starts at midnight. Got a case of mountain dew, box of little Debbie's, and a bow.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Been up since 4am.   Just drove six hours.  And hunting season Starts at midnight. Got a case of mountain dew, box of little Debbie's, and a bow.


 Where you be???????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Where you be???????



Darien..... nothing yet but the night is young.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2012)

Nights gettin old now tripod, any luck


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Where you be???????



He be were he is.  

Dove opener has arrived and marks the start of many hunting season.  Be safe out there.

Well there is coffee to start the day and I might rustle up b'fast too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Hankus and Gobblin.  Hope everyone has a fun day filled with football, dove hunting and Gator hunting.

Had a good night of high school football last night and will be heading to Statesboro later today to watch GSU Eagles.  Going to enjoy spending time at the game with my Daughter and Son-in-law this afternoon and tonight.

Now it is time for coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Where you be???????



Darien..... nothing yet but the night is young.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2012)

Good mernin boyz and girlz! Just choked down some breakfast and now its off to hang lock on stands. Y'all have a great Saturday


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



I'm guessing the juicebox boy is hog hunting. Either that, or he's opening deer season a week early. 

Man, this is gonna be a long day. Bubbette and i are driving to Statesboro in a little while for the first GSU game tonight. It's going to be brutal not being able to watch the Bama/Michigan game!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Good mernin boyz and girlz! Just choked down some breakfast and now its off to hang lock on stands. Y'all have a great Saturday



Break a leg!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Good mernin boyz and girlz! Just choked down some breakfast and now its off to hang lock on stands. Y'all have a great Saturday



Be careful man thats what I fell from. Well the ladder stick anyways



rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing the juicebox boy is hog hunting. Either that, or he's opening deer season a week early.
> 
> Man, this is gonna be a long day. Bubbette and i are driving to Statesboro in a little while for the first GSU game tonight. It's going to be brutal not being able to watch the Bama/Michigan game!



I was thinkin gator 


Phone updates bamer, it will suffice


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Be careful man thats what I fell from. Well the ladder stick anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I forgot about reptiles. 
Yeah, the phone updates are okay, but Bubbette has been trying to get me to upgrade from my blackbery to an i-phone for a year now. may have to look into that next week. She says i can watch the game live on an i-phone.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bama, I hope that you and Bubbette enjoy the game today.  I bet half of you will belong to the "EAGLE NATION" before midnight tonight.  I promise you that once your money and your daughter goes to GSU, it is real easy to become an EAGLE fan.

Have fun and enjoy today.  I will be waving at you and I will be easy to spot because I will be wearing a GSU Eagle cap.  

I told my Daughter, Allison, that your Daughter, Allison would be performing on the field today.  I sure hope that she enjoys this new  "EAGLE NATION" experience.

Have a safe trip to the game.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 1, 2012)

metter football sucks we lost 42-7 to eci last week next meekend we play bacon county prolly gonna be another stompin


----------



## kracker (Sep 1, 2012)

whatever


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> whatever



Kinda the way that i feel right now. The ol' Battle axe tells me last night that we HAVE to leave at 10am for Statesboro. Guess what? She's just now headed to the shower and hasn't packed yet.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2012)

Burger, chips, beans, slaw, wangs, cookies,  MD :banana


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Darien..... nothing yet but the night is young.


That ain't SE Ga........... that's "The Coast"!!
Ya'll have a great day, good luck to the dove shooters & the FB teams of your choice............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2012)

And thoughts & prayers to Miguel, his mother passed last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And thoughts & prayers to Miguel, his mother passed last night.



MC,  thinking and praying for your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dang...sorry to hear that about Miguels mom!   My prayers go out to the familys.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry MC! Prayers sent!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Hugh. Deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay, bubbette and I are headed to the stadium for the 6pm kickoff. Our hotel is only 400 yards from the stadium! Woohoo!!!
It sure is hot, though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry for your loss, Hugh. Deepest sympathy to you and your family.



Thanks Rob. All of the support from my Woody's family has really meant a lot.

Regarding the game, my bro n law hooked up with some oil tycoon and is in a skybox, and to top it off, if he wants to go to the sideline (on the field) the tycoon got a pass for him from Jerry Jones for that as well. You just can't hide money.

Enjoy the game, ROLL TIDE.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2012)

Miguel, im very sorry for the loss of your mother. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Miguel, im very sorry for the loss of your mother. You and your family are in our prayers.



Thank you Slip.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2012)

Hugh, Sheryl and I send our regrets, and offer prayers for you and your Family durin` this time of sorrow. So sorry...


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Rob. All of the support from my Woody's family has really meant a lot.
> 
> Regarding the game, my bro n law hooked up with some oil tycoon and is in a skybox, and to top it off, if he wants to go to the sideline (on the field) the tycoon got a pass for him from Jerry Jones for that as well. You just can't hide money.
> 
> Enjoy the game, ROLL TIDE.



Hugh I am sorry for the loss of your mother.  I will pray that your father can bear this.  It has to be difficult to lose your lifelong companion.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2012)

Some ghost person keeps calling the land line and hanging up, its happend like 10 times and dad is FREAKING OUT on the person who is no longer even there ... its great. So of course i had to jump in on the fun with my phone. Im calling the land line with my cell as soon as he hangs up on the ghost person, so before he even sits it back down its ringing again.

Good thing its a cheap-o phone cuz i dont think its going to last the night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, we just got back to the hotel after watching gsu demolish jacksonville 58-0. Our seats were good for watching the game, but MAN!!! We got fried! It was so hot.
Waiting on daughter to get here and then go get a bite to eat. I've been keeping up with the TIDE score and I'm happily shocked. Just need to keep the pressure on michigan and break their back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, Sheryl and I send our regrets, and offer prayers for you and your Family durin` this time of sorrow. So sorry...





pstrahin said:


> Hugh I am sorry for the loss of your mother.  I will pray that your father can bear this.  It has to be difficult to lose your lifelong companion.



Thanks guys, it means a lot to have your support.

Funny little story; let me preface it by saying you have to understand the state of "in between" a dying loved one goes through before they pass. I was with Dad at the hospice facility yesterday for several hours until I got a call from my wife. The upstairs thermostat was on "cool / AC" yet the furnace on that zone was wide open. The thermostat was set at 76 and the temp was hitting 88 and climbing fast. She even went into the attic space and confirmed that the zone control was showing a red light, which means the furnace is running. I told her to turn off the thermostat and call our HVAC guy and I would come on home to meet them. When I got home it was on 90 degrees upstairs and I turned the thermostat back on cool, and it immediately started blowing ice cold air and worked like a charm. The AC guy showed up and his only idea was a loose wire in the thermostat causing the problem, but upon inspection he found everything in perfect working order, even after evaluating the entire system. I worked in HVAC in my younger years and know that for this to happen without a bad thermostat is impossible. Heck even with a bad thermostat (digital) the system merely fails to cool properly, not kick on the furnace and blow hot air uncontrollably. Later that evening dad left hospice, around 9:30, exhausted and needing rest, leaving only my sister there with mom. 

From the few folks I have known in hospice that have passed, they either hang on until all family is there, or wait until only a certain person is present. Their brain is still functioning though their spirit is struggling to let go. I told my wife and my dad that I am convinced she wanted to get me out of there so she could go on home. Otherwise I would have been there much longer. The HVAC guy stated that in his 20 some odd years he has never seen that happen to any system. 

Never underestimate the power of a woman, much less your mom..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2012)

Hugh My prayers are with you, and your Family!!

Sorry to hear of your loss!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks guys, it means a lot to have your support.
> 
> Funny little story; let me preface it by saying you have to understand the state of "in between" a dying loved one goes through before they pass. I was with Dad at the hospice facility yesterday for several hours until I got a call from my wife. The upstairs thermostat was on "cool / AC" yet the furnace on that zone was wide open. The thermostat was set at 76 and the temp was hitting 88 and climbing fast. She even went into the attic space and confirmed that the zone control was showing a red light, which means the furnace is running. I told her to turn off the thermostat and call our HVAC guy and I would come on home to meet them. When I got home it was on 90 degrees upstairs and I turned the thermostat back on cool, and it immediately started blowing ice cold air and worked like a charm. The AC guy showed up and his only idea was a loose wire in the thermostat causing the problem, but upon inspection he found everything in perfect working order, even after evaluating the entire system. I worked in HVAC in my younger years and know that for this to happen without a bad thermostat is impossible. Heck even with a bad thermostat (digital) the system merely fails to cool properly, not kick on the furnace and blow hot air uncontrollably. Later that evening dad left hospice, around 9:30, exhausted and needing rest, leaving only my sister there with mom.
> 
> ...


 Daddy's do that too, he waited until it was just me & Mama in the room with him........... he bit down on the squirter thing I was using to give him his med's and I told him "Quit playing with me Daddy!" and took his last breath.......... again, my heart goes out to you and your family & friends, shuggums.  Holler if ya need me.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

Prayers to you and Family MC. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Some ghost person keeps calling the land line and hanging up, its happend like 10 times and dad is FREAKING OUT on the person who is no longer even there ... its great. So of course i had to jump in on the fun with my phone. Im calling the land line with my cell as soon as he hangs up on the ghost person, so before he even sits it back down its ringing again.
> 
> Good thing its a cheap-o phone cuz i dont think its going to last the night.


Bad Slip!!

Hope your Dad doesn't figure this out!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hugh, I just got back in from Statesboro and read of your loss.  My Prayers are with your entire family and especially your Dad during this difficult time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we just got back to the hotel after watching gsu demolish jacksonville 58-0. Our seats were good for watching the game, but MAN!!! We got fried! It was so hot.
> Waiting on daughter to get here and then go get a bite to eat. I've been keeping up with the TIDE score and I'm happily shocked. Just need to keep the pressure on michigan and break their back!



Bama, I hope that you and your wife enjoyed your first GSU game tonight.  You are right about the total demolition of Jacksonville by GSU also.  And this game was the absolute hottest football game that I have ever attended.  I had to wrap a wet towel around my neck for a while just to keep things bearable until the sun finally went behind the treeline.  I also drank 3 bottles of cold water as well just to keep hydrated.  I believe that it felt like 120 degrees plus while seated in the stands.

I also watched a fine colorful halftime show that included your daughter but I didn't know which one that she was.  I told my daughter that this seemed like the longest game that I have ever attended too.  I guess it was because of the heat and also the mounting score.  Just was glad to get back home safely a few minutes ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2012)

The sun will come up today.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2012)

Mernin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2012)

Happy Sunday fellers and fellerets...getting a lil rain this mernin!

Just for the record, screw in steps are much harder to install then they use ta be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

Mornin folks!!!

Glad I didn't have to work the Sprint Cup race today. Was there for 16 hrs. yesterday and 14 the day before.


----------



## kracker (Sep 2, 2012)

Morning everybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Hugh, just read back and saw it. Been out of commission for a couple days with long hrs at the races.

I send my condolences to the Family!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody.



Mornin kracker!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2012)

My thoughts n prayers are with ya Bro


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody.



Mernin. 



First time on in a while, I'm so sorry about your mother Hugh. Prayers of peace for your whole family and comfort in knowing that she's in God's arms and no longer in discomfort. 


As far as parents go, we got daddy home Friday. It's been a little  getting home health set up, making sure we were flushing the lines enough, giving the antibiotics and such. I had a little accident tripping over the world's ugliest cat Friday night. Hopfully I'll be able to bend my knee and climb a stand by next Saturday.   

Daddy looks rough but his color is better and since they started the antibiotics, he said the pain in his back is easing off more and more. He's just so danged weak. It breaks my heart to see him so skinny and frail. Bait and ERD did their yardwork for them yesterday, I sat with dad so mom could go to the grocery store. Getting him to eat has been the biggest challenge. He finally decided the percocet was causing him too much nausea so after leaving that off and letting him take just the Loratab, he's able to keep food down better.

Mini-Me went to her first Wildcat football game as a member of the "Marching Cats" but didn't get to march.  Since they weren't marching and we were trying to help get daddy settled in, we stayed home. The other team wasn't prepared and didn't have a show to put on so out of respect, our band didn't take the field at halftime. She is fried to a crisp and one of the only sax players that didn't have to be helped out of the stands from heat exhaustion. The game started at 12:00. She got home about 8:30 last night and was in one FOUL mood. I think getting to wear the uniform, being on the field, and the games being at night from now on, will help morale a little.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey boyz n gurlz. Hugh, me and Mandy are thinking of ya'll, specially your Pop.
What would ya'll try to feed a baby squirrel that fell out his nest. He has taken a little bit of milk from an eyedropper, but not much. I kinda figerd he wouldn't make it thru the day and night, but the lil booger is still here this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hugh, me and Mandy are thinking of ya'll, specially your Pop.
> What would ya'll try to feed a baby squirrel that fell out his nest. He has taken a little bit of milk from an eyedropper, but not much. I kinda figerd he wouldn't make it thru the day and night, but the lil booger is still here this morning.



Esbilac puppy milk (powdered) heavy cream man a lil water. Mix in equal portions and feed by syringe. Call me if you need a lil more info. Incoming.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2012)

A quick "HI" and Good MOrning, just noticed the neighbors are up, gotta go get *presentable* for company!
Tbug, glad to hear the good news 'bout your Daddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Esbilac puppy milk (powdered) heavy cream man a lil water. Mix in equal portions and feed by syringe. Call me if you need a lil more info. Incoming.



10-4, we raised a flying squirrel like that for about 6 mos. It was doing fine, then mysteriously died in it's cage


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm wore slap out, but think I'll smoke a Butt today!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm wore slap out, but think I'll smoke a Butt today!!!



What kinda papers you using


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Its the day after......
Bama destroyed michigan, gsu destroyed jacksonville, and the sun destroyed us sitting in the stands. Mandy's relative that does the EMS was kept busy. I think we saw at least 5 ambulances leave with probable heat related patients. Gonna take allie to the bookstore for supplies, go to olive garden for lunch and then the 3.5 hour drive home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Its the day after......
Bama destroyed michigan, gsu destroyed jacksonville, and the sun destroyed us sitting in the stands. Mandy's relative that does the EMS was kept busy. I think we saw at least 5 ambulances leave with probable heat related patients. Gonna take allie to the bookstore for supplies, go to olive garden for lunch and then the 3.5 hour drive home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kinda papers you using



Zig Zag!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2012)

Whatup wabblers? Prayers sent MC!

Had the baby backs on the sshhmoker most of the day! About ta mix up some tater salad,  cole slaw,  and fresh purple hull beanz and have us's a big ol chin greazin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatup wabblers? Prayers sent MC!
> 
> Had the baby backs on the sshhmoker most of the day! About ta mix up some tater salad,  cole slaw,  and fresh purple hull beanz and have us's a big ol chin greazin...



 I heard that!!! Got a butt smokin right now.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 2, 2012)

For those of you not on Facebook, T-Bug is back at the ER with her Dad who they think is having another heart attack.  Ya'll keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> For those of you not on Facebook, T-Bug is back at the ER with her Dad who they think is having another heart attack.  Ya'll keep her in your prayers.




Is it just me? Shore seems like a lot of us Woodyites are having some tuff times lately with our folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> For those of you not on Facebook, T-Bug is back at the ER with her Dad who they think is having another heart attack.  Ya'll keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Is it just me? Shore seems like a lot of us Woodyites are having some tuff times lately with our folks.



Yessir.. I've noticed that too; or maybe it's just I'm getting old enough where it hit's kinda close to home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yessir.. I've noticed that too; or maybe it's just I'm getting old enough where it hit's kinda close to home.



Believe you hit the nail on the head sista.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Is it just me? Shore seems like a lot of us Woodyites are having some tuff times lately with our folks.



It'll be our kids dealing with us in a few years. 

Got another freaky story about folks in their crossover phase of dying. We had to go to the funeral home today to get all of the arrangements made. While there we were talking about my grandmothers death back in 1994. Right before she died she was laying in her bed and she kept mumbling 105, 105, 105,,,,,,,over and over and over. We never did make heads or tails of it. Ironically, when my mother passed away in the hospice facility Friday night, the room number she was in was 105....

Strange stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks.



Sorry to hear of your loss Hugh, prayers from Dawn and I.





I hope everybody elses Dove opener was better than mine, I killed 4 pigeons with 3 shots, and one dove with 2 shots . . . I'm burnt to a crisp.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Hugh, prayers from Dawn and I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 doves box an change, long shooting, hope the idjit sittin in front of me dont make it back tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 4 doves box an change, long shooting, hope the idjit sittin in front of me dont make it back tomorrow






You oughta seen the 2 idjits down from me wearing blue jeans and shooting at everything in the field, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta seen the 2 idjits down from me wearing blue jeans and shooting at everything in the field, I've never seen anything like it.



Didya get hit?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta seen the 2 idjits down from me wearing blue jeans and shooting at everything in the field, I've never seen anything like it.



They were on my right  Only 2 close that had a clue was my pops an a feller named Brian. Long evenin with no shootin, constant walkin, bird flarin idjits on 2 sides.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Didya get hit?




I'm here and not in jail ain't I  . . . 





Hankus said:


> They were on my right  Only 2 close that had a clue was my pops an a feller named Brian. Long evenin with no shootin, constant walkin, bird flarin idjits on 2 sides.





I knew most the guys, but there's always a handful that think they can kill a bird at a 100 plus yards . . .

If it were my field they would of been told to leave.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bugsy's Dad has taken a bad turn for the worse. If you got some prayers left, they sure could use them right now.


----------



## kracker (Sep 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy's Dad has taken a bad turn for the worse. If you got some prayers left, they sure could use them right now.


I saw something about him earlier, prayers sent for him and the medical staff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy's Dad has taken a bad turn for the worse. If you got some prayers left, they sure could use them right now.





Sent on FB.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent on FB.



You're here late tonight ...  you must be werkin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You're here late tonight ...  you must be werkin!





Yup !!!  Fixing to shut everything down though,  loader at the blunger is tore up and can't transport another one after dark, long boring night ahead . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Evening, Quack and Tag!
Quack, i'm pretty sure i saw your brother's RV in the stadium  parking lot. However, i wasn't sure he'd understand our "special" relationship.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew most the guys, but there's always a handful that think they can kill a bird at a 100 plus yards . . .
> 
> If it were my field they would of been told to leave.



I know they payed jus like we do, but they aint got a clue like we do. White hats, constantly turnin on the bucket, red or blue cooler with 2 corn stalks for coverage. I learn a new way to screw up a hunt every year 



rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy's Dad has taken a bad turn for the worse. If you got some prayers left, they sure could use them right now.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup !!!  Fixing to shut everything down though,  loader at the blunger is tore up and can't transport another one after dark, long boring night ahead . . .



Did Mitch tell you we went to visit 'lil Doo-doo and he totally blew us off for the trainer??    Guess he's doing OK without us! 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Quack and Tag!
> Quack, i'm pretty sure i saw your brother's RV in the stadium  parking lot. However, i wasn't sure he'd understand our "special" relationship.



Hey Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Did Mitch tell you we went to visit 'lil Doo-doo and he totally blew us off for the trainer??    Guess he's doing OK without us!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!



Hiya, Babe!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2012)

Stabilized.... Again. 

Thanks for the T's and P's. It's touch and go. They've had to shock him three times since he came out of the cath lab. 

Please keep praying. Daddy hasn't seen mini-me march with the band yet. He can't go anywhere until he does.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Quack and Tag!
> Quack, i'm pretty sure i saw your brother's RV in the stadium  parking lot. However, i wasn't sure he'd understand our "special" relationship.




Hiya Pookie !!!  His RV is kinda hard to miss, it's built like a tractor trailer with the tractor part being a Freightliner, solid white, 'bout 40' something long.  Yo Bama boys looked GOOD for a first game scrimmage . . .




Hankus said:


> I know they payed jus like we do, but they aint got a clue like we do. White hats, constantly turnin on the bucket, red or blue cooler with 2 corn stalks for coverage. I learn a new way to screw up a hunt every year





It wouldn't of been AS bad if the birds were there, pay $300 for the entire season including dinner on opening day, not too bad.  From here on out there won't be many of us shooting.





Tag-a-long said:


> Did Mitch tell you we went to visit 'lil Doo-doo and he totally blew us off for the trainer??    Guess he's doing OK without us!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!





You want me to send Dawn up there ????


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy's Dad has taken a bad turn for the worse. If you got some prayers left, they sure could use them right now.



The Bugsy family has our prayers.





Went out and got new speakers and radio for the blazer, trying to install all of this stuff and i feel like a monkey in a clown car... dang two door. Sure is going to be nice listening to something other than road noise riding around, though...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 2, 2012)

Grilled chicken, stewed squash, fried okra, a plus sized shot of cough medicine, 2 benedryl and two adult beverages .... I'm TOAST!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 2, 2012)

Went to a good dove shoot sat. It was hot but enough birds flew to have everybody shooting.
DNR checked us but no tickets/arrests.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to send Dawn up there ????



He's gonna stay through the end of Sept and then he'll come home for a month while the trainer is traveling.  He's gonna send us home with some homework assignments.  I may have to promise not to let Dawn get ahold of him while he's gone.  I'd hate to undo two months worth of work in a weekend!  LOL


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2012)

Tree rats at daybreak, doves after dinner 











VIVA LA KRACKER


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stabilized.... Again.
> 
> Thanks for the T's and P's. It's touch and go. They've had to shock him three times since he came out of the cath lab.
> 
> Please keep praying. Daddy hasn't seen mini-me march with the band yet. He can't go anywhere until he does.


Leah you, and your family are in my thoughts, and prayers!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to send Dawn up there ????


Umm......No!!



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Went to a good dove shoot sat. It was hot but enough birds flew to have everybody shooting.
> DNR checked us but no tickets/arrests.


Nothing like a good shoot without awards being issued!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stabilized.... Again.
> 
> Thanks for the T's and P's. It's touch and go. They've had to shock him three times since he came out of the cath lab.
> 
> Please keep praying. Daddy hasn't seen mini-me march with the band yet. He can't go anywhere until he does.





Hang in there Leah !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Self! (Sep 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 You ever gonna answer da phone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Otis said:


> You ever gonna answer da phone?





I meant to call you back on the way home from the bird field and forgot . . . 


Where are you now ???


----------



## Self! (Sep 2, 2012)

At home, just got little Otis in bed and about to hit the sack myself. Getting up early and going to try my luck fishing the Savannah River


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Otis said:


> At home, just got little Otis in bed and about to hit the sack myself. Getting up early and going to try my luck fishing the Savannah River





Alrighty then, will try you tomorrow when I get up !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Monday morning.   Labor Day will be filled with yard work if the rain holds off.   Still in the coffee mode


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2012)

Time to go after them tree rats  Yall dont get caught til I git back


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2012)

Made it til 5:00 am and sat straight up in the chair listening to a CODE BLUE CICU. Somehow I knew it was daddy. 

He's on a ventilator now. They had to do CPR but they got him back. Big problem now his lungs are filling up with fluid.  He's fighting though cause they just had to sedate him again.

I don't know what to pray for anymore. I feel selfish to ask God to extend his suffering for our benefit, but horrible if I ask God to spare him from suffering. I just love my daddy so much.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't know what to tell ya Tbug. Jus God will be wit y'all no matter the outcome.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2012)

Tbug,  tough decision.  My family has had the same problem several times in the last few years.  It does not get any easier.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time of need.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Made it til 5:00 am and sat straight up in the chair listening to a CODE BLUE CICU. Somehow I knew it was daddy.
> 
> He's on a ventilator now. They had to do CPR but they got him back. Big problem now his lungs are filling up with fluid.  He's fighting though cause they just had to sedate him again.
> 
> I don't know what to pray for anymore. I feel selfish to ask God to extend his suffering for our benefit, but horrible if I ask God to spare him from suffering. I just love my daddy so much.



Letting go is tough, believe me. I know what you are going through and you have our prayers and are in our thoughts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Made it til 5:00 am and sat straight up in the chair listening to a CODE BLUE CICU. Somehow I knew it was daddy.
> 
> He's on a ventilator now. They had to do CPR but they got him back. Big problem now his lungs are filling up with fluid.  He's fighting though cause they just had to sedate him again.
> 
> I don't know what to pray for anymore. I feel selfish to ask God to extend his suffering for our benefit, but horrible if I ask God to spare him from suffering. I just love my daddy so much.






Our absolute deepest sympathy Leah, but it sounds like he'll be much better off if you just let him go . . .  Please don't me mad at me, but I've been there before.

Love ya gal .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2012)

Leah, 
My Prayers are with you, your Dad and Mom, and the rest of your family.  Praying that God will give you all strength to make it through this really tough time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2012)

Leah,  for peace and comfort for all in this tough time!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 3, 2012)

Peace be with you Bugsy. Thoughts and prayers for you and the whole family


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning everyone ..just shut down the scag...now it looks like splitting firewood will consoom the rest of my day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Made it til 5:00 am and sat straight up in the chair listening to a CODE BLUE CICU. Somehow I knew it was daddy.
> 
> He's on a ventilator now. They had to do CPR but they got him back. Big problem now his lungs are filling up with fluid.  He's fighting though cause they just had to sedate him again.
> 
> I don't know what to pray for anymore. I feel selfish to ask God to extend his suffering for our benefit, but horrible if I ask God to spare him from suffering. I just love my daddy so much.



Im sorry Tbug, you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone ..just shut down the scag...now it looks like splitting firewood will consoom the rest of my day.



Stayin off the mower today!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

for Bugsy's Dad.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2012)

Kidneys and liver shut down. Potassium too high. Starting dialysis. 

I don't know how I feel anymore, just can't feel anything.

Thanks so much to all of you. I don't know what I'd do without y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yessir.. I've noticed that too; or maybe it's just I'm getting old enough where it hit's kinda close to home.


EXACTLY!  There's a couple of girls I was in school with that their Daddy's are "declining rapidly" or just passed this weekend........ every where I read/look/listen....... it's someone I know!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll be our kids dealing with us in a few years.
> 
> Got another freaky story about folks in their crossover phase of dying. We had to go to the funeral home today to get all of the arrangements made. While there we were talking about my grandmothers death back in 1994. Right before she died she was laying in her bed and she kept mumbling 105, 105, 105,,,,,,,over and over and over. We never did make heads or tails of it. Ironically, when my mother passed away in the hospice facility Friday night, the room number she was in was 105....
> 
> Strange stuff.


Strange but very, VERY interesting!




turtlebug said:


> Kidneys and liver shut down. Potassium too high. Starting dialysis.
> 
> I don't know how I feel anymore, just can't feel anything.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you. I don't know what I'd do without y'all.


Leah........... prayers for GOD's will to be done and for his Loving Hands to envelope you and the family, my heart goes out to you, big time, sister!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

KANG !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG !!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kang?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2012)

KANG


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2012)

Yang!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG !!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> Kang?





Hankus said:


>





Keebs said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> KANG





Jeff C. said:


> Yang!!!







idjits . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> idjits . . .



ain't they, though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't they, though!






Er uhm Pookie, purty sho you were quoted in there too . . .







Any ballgames on today besides Tech tonight???


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2012)

Lawdy its been raining like crazy .... whats going on folks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawdy its been raining like crazy .... whats going on folks...






Hiya Slam, no rain here . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Pookie, purty sho you were quoted in there too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah? So? 
How's the dove field behind your house?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, and no, there are no other college games today. You techies got the primetime slot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah? So?
> How's the dove field behind your house?




Needs work, it'll be 2nd, probably 3rd season before it's ready,  neighbor just cut 60 acres of corn the other day, gonna let mine sit til he harrows his under, can't compete with that.




rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and no, there are no other college games today. You techies got the primetime slot.






We deserve it !!!  Gonna be playing Bammer at the end of the season for the NC . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Needs work, it'll be 2nd, probably 3rd season before it's ready,  neighbor just cut 60 acres of corn the other day, gonna let mine sit til he harrows his under, can't compete with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not ready to buy tickets yet. There were area's of concern that will need to be fixed quick if we're gonna be a serious contender again. I don't think we were near as good as Michigan was just overrated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not ready to buy tickets yet. There were area's of concern that will need to be fixed quick if we're gonna be a serious contender again. I don't think we were near as good as Michigan was just overrated.






I dunno Pookie, Bammer looked purty dang good for the first game, they looked like a 3rd game team.  I despise pre-season ratings.

They'll be there at the end with no major player injuries.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2012)

Man I just do not understand how a body can go through so much and still keep on fighting like heck.

I can only imagine it's pure fight and willpower. He coded again at 11:00 this morning. Took longer to get his heart back this time. Then we were hit with kidney and liver failure, now they're prepping him for a round of dialysis to bring his potassium down.

I have never felt so helpless or useless in my life. This is one heck of a ride and I really want it to end.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dear lord......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Man I just do not understand how a body can go through so much and still keep on fighting like heck.
> 
> I can only imagine it's pure fight and willpower. He coded again at 11:00 this morning. Took longer to get his heart back this time. Then we were hit with kidney and liver failure, now they're prepping him for a round of dialysis to bring his potassium down.
> 
> I have never felt so helpless or useless in my life. This is one heck of a ride and I really want it to end.







Your family is here for ya . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

Pookie, you suck.  I'm revoking your dove, duck, deer, turkey hunting priveleges, plus your new bed and flat screen TV from da Luv Shak . . . 


ANDDDDDDDDDDD, I hope your luck streak continues...



Ohhhhhhhh, and one mo thang, no mo playin wit Suzy . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, you suck.  I'm revoking your dove, duck, deer, turkey hunting priveleges, plus your new bed and flat screen TV from da Luv Shak . . .
> 
> 
> ANDDDDDDDDDDD, I hope your luck streak continues...
> ...




I just went with the Vegas oddsmakers. I REALLY hope ya'll win! 
Would a back rub make you feel better? 













Dawn! Give that man a back rub!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2012)

5:09pm

My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.





Bug, I`m so sorry.Our prayers are with you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



I'm so sorry, Lea.  He was a good man and i'm glad i got to meet him. If there is anything you or Jerome need, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



So sorry to hear that Lea!  Hugs to you Jerome, Mini-me and ERD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



My thoughts are with you and family.  I am sure the gates were open with angels singing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that TBug, our thoughts and prayers are with you and family.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



Sorry to hear this!! my thoughts, and prayers are with you, and your family!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lea, a few years ago, I was very fortunate to have the opportunity to meet with your Dad and have a very wonderful visit with Him and your Mom.  

He made sure that I knew that you were the "apple of his eye" ever since you were born and he laughed and even shared some other events about you and about the day that you were born.  A moon landing and an earthquake both happened that same day also.  He even showed me a photo of you at birth and he was beaming with pride.  He also told me that you loved playing with turtles and even loved to fly too, even when you were really young.  I will never forget my visit with your Dad and your Mom.

I was very much disheartened when I read your post from early this morning.    Earlier today, I visited a cemetery and I saw an inscription on a tombstone that was dated July 1884.  It read as follows:

"To Live In The Hearts We Leave Behind Is Not To Die"

I truly believe in that statement as I know it first hand and I also know that your Dad will always live in the hearts of his loved ones as well. 

Please know that my Prayers will continue to be with your entire family.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



I am so sorry for your loss, turtlebug.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 3, 2012)

Pretty sad in here tonight. Know that my prayers are with TBug's and Hugh's family. May our Lord ease your pain and nothing but good memories fill your heart.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



He is in a WONDERFUL place. My thought and prayers are with you. I have always said that the ones left behind are in more pain than the ones who have gone on to meet their Father.Comfort and prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.



Prayers for you Lea. You will be in my thoughts as you work through this loss.


----------



## kracker (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.


I'm so sorry for you. Praying for all the ones left behind.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.


Oh, Lea, I am sooooo sorry!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2012)

For those in need of a cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Thanks for the coffee as I definitely need some to get my eyes open this morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lea, so sorry to hear of your dad passing.  My thoughts and prayers are sent up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

SO sorry Tbug, sending up my prayers for you and your family.

good morning ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Godd morning folks!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## kracker (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning folks...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Mornin........... yep, it's true, things come in 3's....... first MC's Mom, then Mr. Jackie Lee, a man I've known pretty much my whole life,  now Tbugs Dad......... heavy hearted this morning, but here, none the less........... thoughts & prayers to all this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin........... yep, it's true, things come in 3's....... first MC's Mom, then Mr. Jackie Lee, a man I've known pretty much my whole life,  now Tbugs Dad......... heavy hearted this morning, but here, none the less........... thoughts & prayers to all this morning.



After my papa died I would listen to Brad Paisley's song (when I get where I’m going) and it would put a smile on my face but it would also put a tear in my eye... looking back on loved ones that have passed on and you realize just how short life is! 

For the ones that have lost family or friends (all of us) remember we will all be reunited in heaven some day.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Leave it to Snowy to find the CUTEST stuff to put on FB!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

Man the damage a over heated hot pocket can do to your tongue!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man the damage a over heated hot pocket can do to your tongue!!!


 Ouchy for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Robert Osbourne "Bob" Denver was an  American comedic actor known for his roles as Gilligan on the television  series Gilligan's Island and the beatnik Maynard G. Krebs on the  1959–1963 TV series The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis. Wikipedia
Born: January 9, 1935, New Rochelle
Died: September 2, 2005, Winston-Salem


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Prayers for T bug


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kang



shhhhhh


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning





mrs. hornet22 said:


> shhhhhh


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hey Get anything done productive this weekend? I hope more than me anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Jus hangin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jus hangin!!



Mornin Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shhhhh


no kiddin 


Keebs said:


>


itsnot funny 


Jeff C. said:


> Jus hangin!!


mernin jeff


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro



mernin mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no kiddin
> 
> itsnot funny
> 
> ...



What it is Kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro



Mornin Mudro!!  Just waiting on a neighbor to go pick up a tractor he bought. He's borrowing a trailer, told him I'd go with. Haven't heard from him yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Mom is bound and determined to keep me away from her. Remember the story about the furnace kicking on in the upstairs zone the day she passed away, causing me to come home and meet the HVAC guy and not being there when she passed? Well today at 3pm my sis and dad and I are suppose to go make sure the funeral home did a good job on her before the viewing tomorrow night. At 5 am this morning Colin woke me up saying it was doing it again. I had an appointment this morning, and while I was out got a new thermostat for the upstairs zone. Came home, changed it out and nothing changed.. The HVAC guy can't be here until 2 pm, so there's no way I'll make that meeting and will have to let dad and sis take care of it...

Craziest thing I've ever seen with an HVAC system. It is one single unit with damper zones for the three thermostats; one upstairs and two downstairs. The upstairs one is the only one acting up, and it obviously isn't the thermostat, so it has to be the zone control panel (I hope, otherwise it's a punt) Oh yeah, and birthin one is no more expensive than burying one. It's unbelievable what the base expense is for this funeral. I'm gonna have to up my life insurance to cover my dirt nap just so my family has something left over when it's all said and done.

Sheesh I'll be glad when all of this is over..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mom is bound and determined to keep me away from her. Remember the story about the furnace kicking on in the upstairs zone the day she passed away, causing me to come home and meet the HVAC guy and not being there when she passed? Well today at 3pm my sis and dad and I are suppose to go make sure the funeral home did a good job on her before the viewing tomorrow night. At 5 am this morning Colin woke me up saying it was doing it again. I had an appointment this morning, and while I was out got a new thermostat for the upstairs zone. Came home, changed it out and nothing changed.. The HVAC guy can't be here until 2 pm, so there's no way I'll make that meeting and will have to let dad and sis take care of it...
> 
> Craziest thing I've ever seen with an HVAC system. It is one single unit with damper zones for the three thermostats; one upstairs and two downstairs. The upstairs one is the only one acting up, and it obviously isn't the thermostat, so it has to be the zone control panel (I hope, otherwise it's a punt) Oh yeah, and birthin one is no more expensive than burying one. It's unbelievable what the base expense is for this funeral. I'm gonna have to up my life insurance to cover my dirt nap just so my family has something left over when it's all said and done.
> 
> Sheesh I'll be glad when all of this is over..



Dang it mannn!!! Hope you get it all worked out...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Get anything done productive this weekend? I hope more than me anyway.


Duh, cut grass, extended water line and did some gardening......... and found a few minutes here & there to get in the pool.......


blood on the ground said:


> itsnot funny


 yes it is!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mom is bound and determined to keep me away from her. Remember the story about the furnace kicking on in the upstairs zone the day she passed away, causing me to come home and meet the HVAC guy and not being there when she passed? Well today at 3pm my sis and dad and I are suppose to go make sure the funeral home did a good job on her before the viewing tomorrow night. At 5 am this morning Colin woke me up saying it was doing it again. I had an appointment this morning, and while I was out got a new thermostat for the upstairs zone. Came home, changed it out and nothing changed.. The HVAC guy can't be here until 2 pm, so there's no way I'll make that meeting and will have to let dad and sis take care of it...
> 
> Craziest thing I've ever seen with an HVAC system. It is one single unit with damper zones for the three thermostats; one upstairs and two downstairs. The upstairs one is the only one acting up, and it obviously isn't the thermostat, so it has to be the zone control panel (I hope, otherwise it's a punt) Oh yeah, and birthin one is no more expensive than burying one. It's unbelievable what the base expense is for this funeral. I'm gonna have to up my life insurance to cover my dirt nap just so my family has something left over when it's all said and done.
> 
> Sheesh I'll be glad when all of this is over..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no kiddin
> 
> itsnot funny
> 
> ...



Mernin blood...is it just me, or does that root beer float in my avatar look like it's floating above the table a little


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin blood...is it just me, or does that root beer float in my avatar look like it's floating above the table a little


 It's Levitating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's Levitating!!!!!!!!!!



I guess they don't call it a float for nothin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 5:09pm
> 
> My daddy is home with his Heavenly Father.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess they don't call it a float for nothin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Still got 2-3 hrs worth of bushhawgin  left, those new blades sure make a difference !!! 



Off today, back at it tomorrow night . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin blood...is it just me, or does that root beer float in my avatar look like it's floating above the table a little



it sure does!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still got 2-3 hrs worth of bushhawgin  left, those new blades sure make a difference !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off today, back at it tomorrow night . . .



I sharpened mine last time I cut, definitely made a difference!

<-----peanut butter and jelly cup cake MizT made, lawd have mercy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

A'ight, neighbor finally called. Gonna go pick up his tractor he just bought.....CYL!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I sharpened mine last time I cut, definitely made a difference!
> 
> <-----peanut butter and jelly cup cake MizT made, lawd have mercy!!






Bought a new set from Tractor Supply and the were 3" longer than the wore out ones !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a new set from Tractor Supply and the were 3" longer than the wore out ones !!!



Yeah...I think you needed a new set!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got thru stawkin Pookies daughter on FB!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I sharpened mine last time I cut, definitely made a difference!
> 
> <-----_*peanut butter and jelly cup cake*_ MizT made, lawd have mercy!!


you know my address!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got thru stawkin Pookies daughter on FB!!


 good lawd!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

I HURT!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I HURT!!!!!!



whats up


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2012)

Sup folks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I HURT!!!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> whats up





She keeps banging her head against a brick wall . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up


I have rotator issue's in both shoulders............ they are on fire today!


slip said:


> Sup folks...


 better now that you're here!


Hooked On Quack said:


> She keeps banging her head against a brick wall . . .


 YOU ............ ohfugetaboutit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I HURT!!!!!!





Let Nurse Plum give you a shot. 


Is it safe to come in here?


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> better now that you're here!



pfft ... 







Man im bummed .... we didnt get drawn for ANY public land deer hunts at all. Not one. And i really dont see how me or dad are going to be able to come up with lease money... Deer season may be over before it started.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Let Nurse Plum give you a shot.
> 
> 
> Is it safe to come in here?


I'd be GLAD to take a shot if it'd take this pain away and no, it ain't safe in here, one hurtin grouch is enough, now go away! oh yeah   


slip said:


> pfft ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you know that made you smile! (or blush or both?)
Well dang Slip........... surely there is somewhere you can hunt?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'd be GLAD to take a shot if it'd take this pain away and no, it ain't safe in here, one hurtin grouch is enough, now go away! oh yeah
> 
> you know that made you smile! (or blush or both?)
> Well dang Slip........... surely there is somewhere you can hunt?





Poor Keebs, bless her heart!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Poor Keebs, bless her heart!


I don't "do pain"!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'd be GLAD to take a shot if it'd take this pain away and no, it ain't safe in here, one hurtin grouch is enough, now go away! oh yeah
> 
> you know that made you smile! (or blush or both?)
> Well dang Slip........... surely there is somewhere you can hunt?



Maybe a little


There is one place, its a little over two hour drive each way and i've never seen a deer there in my life. Seriously. Wouldnt even be worth the gas. 

Ill just have to ask for as much extra time at work as i can get and see if i can work it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Nic, hope ya don't mind, but I'm doing a lil fishing in the WF forum . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, hope ya don't mind, but I'm doing a lil fishing in the WF forum . . .





No closed season, no bag limit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> No closed season, no bag limit...



In that case I'll take the plug out of my shotgun, grab some lead shot and head on over there..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> No closed season, no bag limit...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> In that case I'll take the plug out of my shotgun, grab some lead shot and head on over there..






That's the way I roll !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, hope ya don't mind, but I'm doing a lil fishing in the WF forum . . .





Nicodemus said:


> No closed season, no bag limit...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> In that case I'll take the plug out of my shotgun, grab some lead shot and head on over there..



Uh oh , here we go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the way I roll !!!



Only thing I got to say is, you wear that pink thongkini to the blind and you're huntin by yourself..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Maybe a little
> 
> 
> There is one place, its a little over two hour drive each way and i've never seen a deer there in my life. Seriously. Wouldnt even be worth the gas.
> ...



 maybe something will come up............... can't you buy a WMA license & hunt them anytime?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, hope ya don't mind, but I'm doing a lil fishing in the WF forum . . .


 you tough enough to hang in there?


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, hope ya don't mind, but I'm doing a lil fishing in the WF forum . . .



I was goin to post where the plug was on your O/U, but I self moderated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only thing I got to say is, you wear that pink thongkini to the blind and you're huntin by yourself..





Nooooooooo way, camo thongkini !! 







Keebs said:


> maybe something will come up............... can't you buy a WMA license & hunt them anytime?
> 
> you tough enough to hang in there?






Pfffffffffft, I've been duck hunting longer than most of those boys been alive . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooo way, camo thongkini !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but that's a tough crowd over there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I was goin to post where the plug was on your O/U, but I self moderated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I was goin to post where the plug was on your O/U, but I self moderated.




Don't be skeered, go on and getchusum !!!! 





Keebs said:


> but that's a tough crowd over there!





Oh Laaaaaaaawd, that thang hurts just lookin at it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> maybe something will come up............... can't you buy a WMA license & hunt them anytime?
> 
> you tough enough to hang in there?



Hey you, to answer your question...... Yes you were my first


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

OOhhhhhhhhh look KING


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

King of page 15, whoot whoot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> OOhhhhhhhhh look KING





mudracing101 said:


> King of page 15, whoot whoot






Viva La Kaaaaaaaaang !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you, to answer your question...... Yes you were my first


 took ya long enough to answer!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Viva La Kaaaaaaaaang !!!!


Oh please, he has is all timed down to a science when to jump in & claim "Kang"!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2012)

Rainin like a mug here .... shoot, i cant remember the last sunny day we had


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> took ya long enough to answer!


 Believe it or not i just got it today, go figure . anyway it was funny



Keebs said:


> Oh please, he has is all timed down to a science when to jump in & claim "Kang"!



p.s.  KING


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Viva La Kaaaaaaaaang !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Believe it or not i just got it today, go figure . anyway it was funny
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  KANG


 I sent it *right then*........... didja get the Chili's coupon I sent today???
 That's what I said "KANG"!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Rainin like a mug here .... shoot, i cant remember the last sunny day we had



I hope everyone gets what they need, but we could go a lil while without rain. Tried to mow some this weekend and couldnt cause the tractor would get stuck


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sent it *right then*........... didja get the Chili's coupon I sent today???
> That's what I said "KANG"!!!!



Got it this morning.  Chili's!!!!!!  Ohhh let me go check


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

ya'll member when I wuz kang? I wuz a good kang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I wuz kang? I wuz a good kang!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



whachew laughin at womenz


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sent it *right then*........... didja get the Chili's coupon I sent today???
> That's what I said "KANG"!!!!


Yes, i got it thanks, will use tomorrow


blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I wuz kang? I wuz a good kang!



ahhh,,, memories


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

"Night Terrors" . . . . 

'Round da Campfire . . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got it this morning.  Chili's!!!!!!  Ohhh let me go check





blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I wuz kang? I wuz a good kang!





mudracing101 said:


> Yes, i got it thanks, will use tomorrow
> ahhh,,, memories





Hooked On Quack said:


> "Night Terrors" . . . .
> 
> 'Round da Campfire . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>






I'd pay good money to see that !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Night Terrors" . . . .
> 
> 'Round da Campfire . . . .



Bunch of crazy folk around here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd pay good money to see that !!!



That explains a lot..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That explains a lot..


 you've been summoned to the Weather Thread..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you've been summoned to the Weather Thread..........



Done answered.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Done answered.


 Don't be me, you're too fast for me today, I'm hindered wiff two hurtin shoulders!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't be me, you're too fast for me today, I'm hindered wiff two hurtin shoulders!





Onery, ain`t you?  You should be nice, and sweet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Onery, ain`t you?  You should be nice, and sweet.


 only when I ain't in pain, tyvm!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

B-I-L with rattler that he killed under my Mama's grapevines!






and yes Nic, he's gonna skin it & cook it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> B-I-L with rattler that he killed under my Mama's grapevines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, big ol snake!!! 

What's gwine own up in heah?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice, big ol snake!!!
> 
> What's gwine own up in heah?


 Idunno,whatyaheard?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> B-I-L with rattler that he killed under my Mama's grapevines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Healthy diamondback!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Idunno,whatyaheard?



Kang's, Quack playin in the WF wiff a thong and plug, shoulder's hurtin, grouchiness, rattle snakes, weather,coupons, keebs was mud's first


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Healthy diamondback!


 I know, sure am glad Mama didn't find it first!


Jeff C. said:


> Kang's, Quack playin in the WF wiff a thong and plug, shoulder's hurtin, grouchiness, rattle snakes, weather,coupons, keebs was mud's first


 yep, looks like you're caught up!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Time...........To...............GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Healthy diamondback!



And to thank I like let a 27' maneater go loose. I heerd diamondbacks don't really eat that many grapes. Just what I heard, coulda been misinformed tho.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Question:
If you come across a moccasin eating a diamondback, where do you aim?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> And to thank I like let a 27' maneater go loose. I heerd diamondbacks don't really eat that many grapes. Just what I heard, coulda been misinformed tho.



They eat the critters that eat the grapes.  I learned a long time ago that when the palmetto fruit is ripe to steer clear of those plants.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Question:
> If you come across a moccasin eating a diamondback, where do you aim?



Head.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> B-I-L with rattler that he killed under my Mama's grapevines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keebs, that is a really large one for sure.  I bet when he saw this monster, the "pucker factor" was probably about 300 on a scale of 1-10 !!!!!

Ohh, by the way, I see that he also shot a buck that he loaded into the trailer sitting behind him too.     Looks like he is wearing out that Pump shotgun.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 4, 2012)

VIVA LA KRACKER


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2012)

Brewed not stewed






It is hump day already.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Hump Day to you.  Send on the coffee because these sleep monsters are making me feel mighty sleepy this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Hump Day to you.  Send on the coffee because these sleep monsters are making me feel mighty sleepy this morning.



Too much cake?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just went to bed really late......Just trying to get everything done with with the "i's" dotted and the "t's crossed and all of my things packed for my Texas trip in the morning.  Still got a lot of things to finish today, so hopefully, I can get to bed early tonight.  Flight leaves a little after 6 in the morning so I better be at the airport by 5:15 AM just to be safe.

Gobblin, for the next couple of weeks, you will probably be on your own in waking up all of these sleepy drivelers.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 5, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Good mornin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Mernin everybody. Visitation today, funeral tomorrow. Will be glad when I can get off this roller coaster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin everybody. Visitation today, funeral tomorrow. Will be glad when I can get off this roller coaster.



Yessir, not a ride I'm lookin forward to!! 

As you mourn your Mom's departure from this life, rejoice in her rebirth of Comfort and Peace, Hugh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin everybody. Visitation today, funeral tomorrow. Will be glad when I can get off this roller coaster.



Hate to hear the news Miquel, prayers sent for you and yours


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin everybody. Visitation today, funeral tomorrow. Will be glad when I can get off this roller coaster.





Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, not a ride I'm lookin forward to!!
> 
> As you mourn your Mom's departure from this life,_* rejoice in her rebirth of Comfort and Peace*_, Hugh.


 AMEN!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning guys and gals


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hate to hear the news Miquel, prayers sent for you and yours


 Heythere,  no welding today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

It was slow yesterday


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heythere,  no welding today?



 sshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> AMEN!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning guys and gals



Mornin kids!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> sshhhhhhhhhhh





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!!


 Hiya Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!!



Mornin Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!



 Hiya to you, Schweetheart!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro



What's up Mud, you hangin with us today??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hiya to you, Schweetheart!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Mud, you hangin with us today??



Just a lil while, i'll be in and out


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hiya to you, Schweetheart!!
> What's up Mud, you hangin with us today??


 what's on your agenda today?


mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil while, i'll be in and out


 good thing ya'll have automatic door closers............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's on your agenda today?
> 
> good thing ya'll have automatic door closers............



Not much, unless it dries up around here, you can guess the rest


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much, unless it dries up around here, you can guess the rest


 yeah, that's why I didn't mention the *c* word!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, that's why I didn't mention the *c* word!



I'll find somethin to piddle wiff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> AMEN!



Preciate it guys. I haven't seen her yet, but my dad and sis said that the guy at the funeral home did an outstanding job on her and she looks 10 years younger. Of course I'm not sure if it's just because he's that good or if he did it out of fear. Mom worked there as an organist many years ago and requested him to do her when she passed. In fact she told him that if he didn't do a good job she'd come back and haunt him all the days of his life...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll find somethin to piddle wiff





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Preciate it guys. I haven't seen her yet, but my dad and sis said that the guy at the funeral home did an outstanding job on her and she looks 10 years younger. Of course I'm not sure if it's just because he's that good or if he did it out of fear. Mom worked there as an organist many years ago and requested him to do her when she passed. In fact she told him that if he didn't do a good job she'd come back and haunt him all the days of his life...


 Ohlawd, I bet your Mom was a HOOT!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

marinated & grilled & baked cheekun breast, baked tater & raw fresh garden veggies with a little dressing........... mmmmMMMmm


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> marinated & grilled & baked cheekun breast, baked tater & raw fresh garden veggies with a little dressing........... mmmmMMMmm



Sounds good...... 

Were they tater baked taters?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> marinated & grilled & baked cheekun breast, baked tater & raw fresh garden veggies with a little dressing........... mmmmMMMmm


mmmmmmmmmm



Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good......
> 
> Were they tater baked taters?


 Love me some tater baked taters with white gravey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Love me some tater baked taters with white gravey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 5, 2012)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good......
> 
> Were they tater baked taters?


nope, microwaved............


mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Love me some tater baked taters with white gravey





Jeff C. said:


>





pstrahin said:


> Afternoon folks.


 Afternoon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

another slowwwwwwww day


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> another slowwwwwwww day


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Did i mention i'm thirsty


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did i mention i'm thirsty


 me too, you ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too, you ready?



Yep lets go


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too, you ready?





mudracing101 said:


> Yep lets go



Yous have a good night eh!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep lets go





pstrahin said:


> Yous have a good night eh!


 you too, darlin'!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, not a ride I'm lookin forward to!!
> 
> As you mourn your Mom's departure from this life, rejoice in her rebirth of Comfort and Peace, Hugh.






Very sell said Jeff !!!  Same goes for Tbug's Dad !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very sell said Jeff !!!  Same goes for Tbug's Dad !!



Yessir....same for Tbug and Dad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2012)

Grrrrrrrr, waiting on a MSHA inspector to do an "illumantion" check . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, waiting on a MSHA inspector to do an "illumantion" check . . .



Sounds invasive.  Is a game of twister involved?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds invasive.  Is a game of twister involved?



I don't think so. Sounds more like a guy that just checks if the light bulbs work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2012)

Italian sausage dogs and tostito's with salsa. We foraging tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Italian sausage dogs and tostito's with salsa. We foraging tonight.



Venison stroganoff wiff salad.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Venison stroganoff wiff salad.....



I love that stuff! However, the girls hate it.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2012)

Today won the battle


VIVA LA KRACKER


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love that stuff! However, the girls hate it.



We love venison. When I was an avid deer hunter for about 20 yrs. we just about quit eating beef, except for an occasional steak. A lower back issue/injury kept me from it for a few years. I couldn't sit for any length of time, even on the ground. During that period when I wasn't hunting much at all, we went back to eating beef, reluctantly. It just didn't taste right to us at first. Now we do about 50-50 throughout the year, sometimes even mix the ground 50-50, but not often.

My daughter prefers venison over beef still today....the kids grew up eating mostly venison. My wife had to be converted, but she adjusted to it quickly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Today won the battle
> 
> 
> VIVA LA KRACKER



That's it.... 

Later bro!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, waiting on a MSHA inspector to do an "illumantion" check . . .



Is he bringing lights with him?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, waiting on a MSHA inspector to do an "illumantion" check . . .



Is he a spiritual swami? or do you mean physical illumination? Or is illumanation something different?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, waiting on a MSHA inspector to do an "illumantion" check . . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds invasive.  Is a game of twister involved?


Not really.......He just can't fire up the loader till the inspector is gone!!



rhbama3 said:


> I don't think so. Sounds more like a guy that just checks if the light bulbs work.


That's pretty much it, and to make sure that even if it is all working that it is enough!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not really.......He just can't fire up the loader till the inspector is gone!!
> 
> That's pretty much it, and to make sure that even if it is all working that it is enough!!



So he's not a swami. That means he want's to make sure that while you are avoiding driving off into the water you see the wall cave in on you that you weren't looking at...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So he's not a swami. That means he want's to make sure that while you are avoiding driving off into the water you see the wall cave in on you that you weren't looking at...


Swami /government employee what's the difference??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Swami /government employee what's the difference??



A swami would have you sit down, cross your legs and hum.
Oh wait, you're right, there is no difference..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2012)

It is thirsty Thursday and to quench the morning thirst


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2012)

GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY TO YOU.

Do you ever sleep?????

Getting ready to get on the big bird to Texas this morning so you will have to hold down the fort and keep the peace until around the the 18th at least.

Thanks for the coffee this morning as I will need it as the day goes along.  Unfortunately, I didn't sleep at all during the night.  Just kept watching the clock instead.

Hope everyone has a good day and passes it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY TO YOU.
> 
> Do you ever sleep?????
> 
> ...



Sleep is for those who actually need the beauty rest.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 6, 2012)

Mornen yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornen yall



How is the fall recovery coming along?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

mornin EE, Gobble, hankus.. how ya'll this fine mornin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 6, 2012)

Mornin yall! Finally got the new phone and its so much faster yay! Now I can play on here til the laptop gets fixed yay! How y'all been don?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Mornin everybody.  For a short week it is sure dragging.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin yall! Finally got the new phone and its so much faster yay! Now I can play on here til the laptop gets fixed yay! How y'all been don?



sheeewt we are hangin like a hair in a biskit snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 6, 2012)

That's one way to put it blood  better then a bug in the jam I reckon


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

mornin ya'll


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 6, 2012)

Mornin Mud, pst!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is thirsty Thursday and to quench the morning thirst



Appreciate it gobble....mornin! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY TO YOU.
> 
> Do you ever sleep?????
> 
> ...



Have a safe and enjoyable trip, EE! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Sleep is for those who actually need the beauty rest.



Requiring more and getting less, as the days go by 



Hankus said:


> Mornen yall



Mernin stranger 



gobbleinwoods said:


> How is the fall recovery coming along?



Bout like our economic recovery, he'll tell ya it's gettin better , and we must go forward 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin yall! Finally got the new phone and its so much faster yay! Now I can play on here til the laptop gets fixed yay! How y'all been don?



Dancing Bananners......................



pstrahin said:


> Mornin everybody.  For a short week it is sure dragging.



Mornin P......Stop in more often, we'll help ya drag it! 



blood on the ground said:


> sheeewt we are hangin like a hair in a biskit snowy



Mornin blood.....what about that dry well sit-chee-a-shun you had?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin ya'll



Mudro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud, pst!


Morning.



Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!



Jeffro


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2012)

Good morning

Today is my Friday

That is all


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it gobble....mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the lord blessed me yesterday! the well dude FINALLY came out to check it. turns out we had plenty of water and the new pump he installed had failed so he installed another one and it was all covered under warranty!!!! thank you Lord!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Today is my Friday
> 
> That is all



Rub it in.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it gobble....mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Howdy Cheif.  Thanks fur the help draggin, it gets heavy sometimes.



hdm03 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Today is my Friday
> 
> That is all



Dude, that is just RONG!  Rub it in.



blood on the ground said:


> the lord blessed me yesterday! the well dude FINALLY came out to check it. turns out we had plenty of water and the new pump he installed had failed so he installed another one and it was all covered under warranty!!!! thank you Lord!!!!



The Lord is good.  I am glad you have water.  A wife without water is not a happy wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Today is my Friday
> 
> That is all







blood on the ground said:


> the lord blessed me yesterday! the well dude FINALLY came out to check it. turns out we had plenty of water and the new pump he installed had failed so he installed another one and it was all covered under warranty!!!! thank you Lord!!!!







pstrahin said:


> Howdy Cheif.  Thanks fur the help draggin, it gets heavy sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

Gonna be another one of those


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be another one of those



hope not!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

My eye won't quit


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My eye won't quit



My sinus's are killin me today, speakin of , wheres Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My sinus's are killin me today, speakin of , wheres Keebs



Draggin up, I reckon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just talked to her she stayed up too late cooking salmon patties and hit the mustard a lil too hard.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you put too much butter on a hot biscuit ???


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry !! Guess I was


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Sorry !! Guess I was



Wow; there was an actual topic in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just talked to her she stayed up too late cooking salmon patties and hit the mustard a lil too hard.









greg_n_clayton said:


> Can you put too much butter on a hot biscuit ???



Drench it!!



hdm03 said:


> Wow; there was an actual topic in here?



Drivel on!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 6, 2012)

got sent home today for bullying  me an my gf sit next to each other in one class we had been done with our work for a while we were talkin an she reaches over an pokes me in the ribs she did this 3 or 4 times.then i poked her backin the forhead  an said ile knock the highlights out of your hair(playing of course never would hit a girl) she said u wanna fight about it  i said sure  i knw were u live an gave her an evil stare the teachee sent me to the office and wrote me up for bullying an threatening


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got sent home today for bullying  me an my gf sit next to each other in one class we had been done with our work for a while we were talkin an she reaches over an pokes me in the ribs she did this 3 or 4 times.then i poked her backin the forhead  an said ile knock the highlights out of your hair(playing of course never would hit a girl) she said u wanna fight about it  i said sure  i knw were u live an gave her an evil stare the teachee sent me to the office and wrote me up for bullying an threatening



So, did you knock the highlights outta her hair?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So, did you knock the highlights outta her hair?



no but i wanted to knock the blonde on out of that teacher


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> no but i wanted to knock the blonde on out of that teacher



Been there.  Have you had a run in with that teacher before?  You might otta send Quack over to straighten her out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Can you put too much butter on a hot biscuit ???


Yes , slippery fingers


pstrahin said:


> Been there.  Have you had a run in with that teacher before?  You might otta send Quack over to straighten her out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got sent home today for bullying  me an my gf sit next to each other in one class we had been done with our work for a while we were talkin an she reaches over an pokes me in the ribs she did this 3 or 4 times.then i poked her backin the forhead  an said ile knock the highlights out of your hair(playing of course never would hit a girl) she said u wanna fight about it  i said sure  i knw were u live an gave her an evil stare the teachee sent me to the office and wrote me up for bullying an threatening



Lawd, I miss those days!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Been there.  Have you had a run in with that teacher before?  You might otta send Quack over to straighten her out.



here quackers quacker quackers


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Sorry !! Guess I was



are ya'll fighting again?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2012)

mustard my astrick!  Dang shoulders are killing me, even typing this isn't helping, so carry on, gonna go take some meds I HATE taking but does seem to help............


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mustard my astrick!  Dang shoulders are killing me, even typing this isn't helping, so carry on, gonna go take some meds I HATE taking but does seem to help............



I am sorry you are in pain.  I hope the meds help.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mustard my astrick!  Dang shoulders are killing me, even typing this isn't helping, so carry on, gonna go take some meds I HATE taking but does seem to help............



need a shoulder rub


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mustard my astrick!  Dang shoulders are killing me, even typing this isn't helping, so carry on, gonna go take some meds I HATE taking but does seem to help............



Boy.. She sure is ill after a all night binge of mustard sauce. I agree, she needs to take her meds.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> need a shoulder rub



Aint you bullied enuff women for the day?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

i would rather be slangin arrows


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2012)

Quack - your other kid needs some help with seat covers for the BEAST


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its 5, i got to go check on Keebs. See ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Been there.  Have you had a run in with that teacher before?  You might otta send Quack over to straighten her out.





Seth carter said:


> here quackers quacker quackers





hdm03 said:


> Quack - your other kid needs some help with seat covers for the BEAST


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2012)

Hidee Ho cyber-neighbors..


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 6, 2012)

Wazzup LLBFAM


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hidee Ho cyber-neighbors..



Hodee Hum there yourself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hidee Ho cyber-neighbors..




You gotta text . . . 





Sirduke said:


> Wazzup LLBFAM





Howdy Duke !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hodee Hum there yourself.



Hey there Capt. Chemist. You get my pm the other day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta text . . .



I am fastly approaching that point...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta text . . .



So do you!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am fastly approaching that point...



Me too Hugh, MEEE TOOO!


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 6, 2012)

Howdy Quack, hows tricks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> So do you!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Hugh, MEEE TOOO!










Sirduke said:


> Howdy Quack, hows tricks?






Same ole same ole Duke !!!  Hope ya'll are doing well !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gonna be a sketti kinda night....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there Capt. Chemist. You get my pm the other day?



sure did.  thanks.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Uh-oh ... wonder who I sent that text too??   



rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a sketti kinda night....



Chicken quesadillas .... if I can talk myself into getting up and cooking.  This sinus infection is kicking my behind.  Shoulda went to the Dr for antibiotics a week ago.  No way it's happening tomorrow.  Maybe next week if it's still here.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hidee Ho cyber-neighbors..



Hey Hugh.  I hope things are going as well as they can for you.



rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a sketti kinda night....



Wife made homemade vegetable beef soup.  



Evenin everybody.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Uh-oh ... wonder who I sent that text too??
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken quesadillas .... if I can talk myself into getting up and cooking.  This sinus infection is kicking my behind.  Shoulda went to the Dr for antibiotics a week ago.  No way it's happening tomorrow.  Maybe next week if it's still here.



ruh roh.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

Evenin....poke chop, creamed corn, butter beans wiff some of Keebsy's pear relish and a jalapeno pepper, and biskits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

Meat loaf, butta beans, macncheese from Harvey's . . .


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2012)

Canna smoked oysters, few oreo cookies and a glassa sweet tea .... not too shaby.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Canna smoked oysters, few oreo cookies and a glassa sweet tea .... not too shaby.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 6, 2012)

Still kickin, but bout that high




VLK


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

Last man standing !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last man standing !!!


Says who??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Says who??



I'm willin to bet he wasn't standin either


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm willin to bet he wasn't standin either


Prolly 

Kicked back on the loader!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Says who??




I said "man" . . . 




Jeff C. said:


> I'm willin to bet he wasn't standin either




And I'm willin to bet, you'd win that bet !!!! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Prolly
> 
> Kicked back on the loader!!





Won't be long now . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

I bet green $$$ nary one of us was standin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2012)

Good Night fellers!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Night fellers!!!





Later Chief !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

KAAAAAAANG !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

I WILL NOT eat baked beans and butter beans 2 nights in a row, ever, ever, again . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I WILL NOT eat baked beans and butter beans 2 nights in a row, ever, ever, again . . .



So you were really sitting either?  





 Sort of floating


Well it is the second most favorite day of the week so remember it is POETS day.

This might get the day started


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Mernin buoys and gulls. Thanks or the coffee RS..


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 7, 2012)

Mornin people.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

Haaay! 
well its fryday... and tomorrow is opening day of Goat season! I hope all you stick an strang hunters whack a goodan!


----------



## kracker (Sep 7, 2012)

morning everybody...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2012)

moanin'......
Man, these call weeks just keep getting longer and longer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

You know sumpin I just don't "get", is gobblin makin pretend coffee every morning, and you idjits drankin it ??


Ain't no tellin what he's put in there . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know sumpin I just don't "get", is gobblin makin pretend coffee every morning, and you idjits drankin it ??
> 
> 
> Ain't no tellin what he's put in there . . .



He puts the good stuff in there. You oughta try it, maybe your hind end wouldn't be draggin after the end of a shift..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know sumpin I just don't "get", is gobblin makin pretend coffee every morning, and you idjits drankin it ??
> 
> 
> Ain't no tellin what he's put in there . . .


 you thinkin awfully deep............
ok, got all the mustard outta my system, but the pain is still there, so, I give up, I'm just gonna hurt, no matter what......
Mornin Folks, TGIF!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He puts the good stuff in there. You oughta try it, maybe your hind end wouldn't be draggin after the end of a shift..


 jinx!!!!!!!! same time post, nowyagottakissme!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know sumpin I just don't "get", is gobblin makin pretend coffee every morning, and you idjits drankin it ??
> 
> 
> Ain't no tellin what he's put in there . . .


Uh uh,,, i dont drink coffee.


Keebs said:


> you thinkin awfully deep............
> ok, got all the mustard outta my system, but the pain is still there, so, I give up, I'm just gonna hurt, no matter what......
> Mornin Folks, TGIF!!







Morning ya'll ,... FRIDAY


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know sumpin I just don't "get", is gobblin makin pretend coffee every morning, and you idjits drankin it ??
> 
> 
> Ain't no tellin what he's put in there . . .



It's magical....have a cup!! 

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh uh,,, i dont drink coffee.Morning ya'll ,... FRIDAY


 what you do with the cup I leave with your biscuit? just throw it out?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> It's magical....have a cup!!
> 
> Mornin folks!!


 Mernin Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you thinkin awfully deep............
> ok, got all the mustard outta my system, but the pain is still there, so, I give up, I'm just gonna hurt, no matter what......
> Mornin Folks, TGIF!!



Is it your shoulder's? Both of mine have been killin me for about the last 6 mos, even when I'm sleepin. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it your shoulder's? Both of mine have been killin me for about the last 6 mos, even when I'm sleepin.
> 
> Happy Friday!!


yes......... and that is part of the problem, when you can't sleep because of the pain, it makes for a rouuugh day the next day........ nothing seems to help, not even BioFreeze, (which is GREAT stuff) nor any pills, nothing really takes this pain away!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes......... and that is part of the problem, when you can't sleep because of the pain, it makes for a rouuugh day the next day........ nothing seems to help, not even BioFreeze, (which is GREAT stuff) nor any pills, nothing really takes this pain away!



What kind of pain you got. I can come fix it,,,,,or at least make you forget you've got it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He puts the good stuff in there. You oughta try it, maybe your hind end wouldn't be draggin after the end of a shift..





I don't drank coffee,(it's bad for ya ) besides AFTER the end of a 12 hr night/day the LAST thang I wanna be jacked up on is caffeine .... make sense Pop's???




Keebs said:


> you thinkin awfully deep............
> ok, got all the mustard outta my system, but the pain is still there, so, I give up, I'm just gonna hurt, no matter what......
> Mornin Folks, TGIF!!






Hope ya feel betta LilN, you've been working entirely too hard, and you're just too old for all that . . .






'Moanin/night folks,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of pain you got. I can come fix it,,,,,or at least make you forget you've got it..


rotator cuff - if I could just take my arms out of the sockets for just a little while, maybe, just maybe, they'd feel better................ but I'm all up for the "forget about it" for awhile idea too!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't drank coffee,(it's bad for ya ) besides AFTER the end of a 12 hr night/day the LAST thang I wanna be jacked up on is caffeine .... make sense Pop's???
> 
> 
> Hope ya feel betta LilN, you've been working entirely too hard, and _*you're just too old*_ for all that . . .
> 'Moanin/night folks,


 yep, you hit it on the head!
Night darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes......... and that is part of the problem, when you can't sleep because of the pain, it makes for a rouuugh day the next day........ nothing seems to help, not even BioFreeze, (which is GREAT stuff) nor any pills, nothing really takes this pain away!



10-4 on the no sleep, I wake up through out the night because of it.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel fo ya'll.  I've had my right shoulder cut on twice, and scoped twice, no fun.





Maaaaaaaaan, they got somethangs on BackPage.com for sale/rent that . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> rotator cuff - if I could just take my arms out of the sockets for just a little while, maybe, just maybe, they'd feel better................ but I'm all up for the "forget about it" for awhile idea too!



Getcha some of this. Our schools football players swear by it. They say it's like bio-freeze on steroids. 

http://www.amazon.com/Namman-Muay-L...&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=muy+thai+pain+liniment


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

Have I ever said I would rather be fishin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Have I ever said I would rather be fishin?



You gonna talk or are you gonna fish?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Have I ever said I would rather be fishin?



Nope


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on the no sleep, I wake up through out the night because of it.


 I know what ya mean, even taking something to sleep, it'll wake you up!


Hankus said:


> Hello


 well hello there, little feller!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel fo ya'll.  I've had my right shoulder cut on twice, and scoped twice, no fun.
> 
> Maaaaaaaaan, they got somethangs on BackPage.com for sale/rent that . . .


They said mine isn't the "operable" kind, just *exercise* it


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Getcha some of this. Our schools football players swear by it. They say it's like bio-freeze on steroids.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Namman-Muay-L...&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=muy+thai+pain+liniment


 I will have to check into this!


blood on the ground said:


> Have I ever said I would rather be fishin?


 No, can't recall you EVER mentioning it, strange, I thought we all talked about our wishes in here too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, even taking something to sleep, it'll wake you up!
> 
> well hello there, little feller!
> 
> ...


Not all of the wishes. If Quack expressed some of his on the open forum he would be banned in a flat second..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just checking in from Texas this morning.  Hope all of you will have a good TGIF day today and also a good weekend as well.  

Got to go visit a customer now so I can pay for this trip.


PS:  Thanks to Quack for teaching me a new word yesterday too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna talk or are you gonna fish?


he got my bait whats up with the spankins 


Hankus said:


> Nope


U sher?


Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, even taking something to sleep, it'll wake you up!
> 
> well hello there, little feller!
> 
> ...


 wellhello, howudoin?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just checking in from Texas this morning.  Hope all of you will have a good TGIF day today and also a good weekend as well.
> 
> Got to go visit a customer now so I can pay for this trip.
> 
> ...



mernin EE


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not all of the wishes. If Quack expressed some of his on the open forum he would be banned in a flat second..


 True, true!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PS:  Thanks to Quack for teaching me a new word yesterday too.


Very Fitting, wasn't it?


blood on the ground said:


> wellhello, howudoin?


 I'm doin, howboutyou?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> True, true!
> 
> Very Fitting, wasn't it?
> 
> I'm doin, howboutyou?



way better than i was doing the first part of the week!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Gonna head over to my brother's house and help him with some stuff.
Like I don't have enough to do around here, although I got my grass cut yesterday, but not the homeplace.

CYL!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what you do with the cup I leave with your biscuit? just throw it out?!?!
> 
> 
> Mernin Chief!


You know who takes care of it.



Hankus said:


> Nope


Funny, i aint never heard him speak of fishing before either


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna head over to my brother's house and help him with some stuff.
> Like I don't have enough to do around here, although I got my grass cut yesterday, but not the homeplace.
> 
> CYL!!


Cyl, Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> way better than i was doing the first part of the week!





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna head over to my brother's house and help him with some stuff.
> Like I don't have enough to do around here, although I got my grass cut yesterday, but not the homeplace.
> 
> CYL!!





mudracing101 said:


> You know who takes care of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gettin close to lunch, hmmm. Fried chicken maybe. Fried fish, or a roast and taters, sketti, maybe a big salad, so many choices


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to lunch, hmmm. Fried chicken maybe. Fried fish, or a roast and taters, sketti, maybe a big salad, so many choices



I aint sure what to eat either Mud, but I am getting hungry too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to lunch, hmmm. Fried chicken maybe. Fried fish, or a roast and taters, sketti, maybe a big salad, so many choices


chicken.......... and squash...........yeah, that's the ticket.......


pstrahin said:


> I aint sure, what to eat with Mud, but I am getting hungry too.


eating mud is not good for the digestive system, but, to each their own.............


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy Friday y'all! 

I had sautéed new taters, asparagus & sketti noodles smothered w/ butter, garlic & cavendars Greek seasoning!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chicken.......... and squash...........yeah, that's the ticket.......
> 
> eating mud is not good for the digestive system, but, to each their own.............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Happy Friday y'all!
> 
> I had sautéed new taters, asparagus & sketti noodles smothered w/ butter, garlic & cavendars Greek seasoning!


 that sounds interesting............. 


pstrahin said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2012)

Bologna sammich, chips an tea


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bologna sammich, chips an tea


Fried or plain?


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fried cube steak wit gravy, green beans, zuke sticks, cornbread, and side salad.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Fried cube steak wit gravy, green beans, zuke sticks, cornbread, and side salad.


 ohmy!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 7, 2012)

my crow waive sketti and mystery meat balls.  I thank I'm gonna yak!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chicken.......... and squash...........yeah, that's the ticket.......
> 
> eating mud is not good for the digestive system, but, to each their own.............


We knew what he meant


Crickett said:


> Happy Friday y'all!
> 
> I had sautéed new taters, asparagus & sketti noodles smothered w/ butter, garlic & cavendars Greek seasoning!


Sounds good.



Hornet22 said:


> Fried cube steak wit gravy, green beans, zuke sticks, cornbread, and side salad.






pstrahin said:


> my crow waive sketti and mystery meat balls.  I thank I'm gonna yak!



I wasnt sure what to eat so i went to the buffet and got a lil of it all. Wont be long till the sleepy monster gets me.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 7, 2012)

Feelin a little nostalgic today.  Any of ya'll remember this?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Feelin a little nostalgic today.  Any of ya'll remember this?


  


blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?









 uuummm.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ................hhhmmmm.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nuttin......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Where is everybody... ????


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where is everybody... ????



im still here lil fella... don't be skeared


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where is everybody... ????





blood on the ground said:


> im still here lil fella... don't be skeared


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2012)

Have a good weekend erybody! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im still here lil fella... don't be skeared


mmm ok


Keebs said:


>


 dont leave me again


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have a good weekend erybody!
> GO DAWGS!



bye


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have a good weekend erybody!
> GO DAWGS!


 she done left me again............


mudracing101 said:


> mmm ok
> dont leave me again








 oook............


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Fried or plain?



Plain


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Plain


musta been a biiiiig sammich to take you that long to answer.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> musta been a biiiiig sammich to take you that long to answer.............



Visitation open this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Visitation open this weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs lets go. I'm out ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go. I'm out ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2012)

Man what a hot and humid day. That sun is BRIGHT too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Man what a hot and humid day. That sun is BRIGHT too.



I wouldn't know. Got to work before the sun came up and got home as it is going down. Man, its been a LOOONG week!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't know. Got to work before the sun came up and got home as it is going down. Man, its been a LOOONG week!




Has been hot. Was a long week, and Quack, did you get my email?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 7, 2012)

Y'all are takin forever to get through this driveler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Has been hot. Was a long week, and Quack, did you get my email?




Lemme check . . . 




SnowHunter said:


> Y'all are takin forever to get through this driveler.





Heyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2012)

Beer chech, stands chech,water chech, helpers chech, getting tractor in the morning then cutting trails an shootin lanes an hangin stands


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Has been hot. Was a long week, and Quack, did you get my email?




PM sent !!! 




Hankus said:


> Beer chech, stands chech,water chech, helpers chech, getting tractor in the morning then cutting trails an shootin lanes an hangin stands





You sho doing alot of cheching . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Howdy!!! 

Scraped, scatched, bruised, bled like a stuck pig......I love blood thinners


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy!!!
> 
> Scraped, scatched, bruised, bled like a stuck pig......I love blood thinners




What, cutting grass again?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 7, 2012)

Howdy all! Quick stop in to say hey. I'm still kickin'. Doc is MAD at me. My bp was higher this week than it was last week. She gave me new, stronger meds and upped my doseage of the anxiety stuff.

The workload is ridiculous, but it's getting easier to understand now.

I'm going to abandon my family tomorrow and spend the day in the library, working on homework. There are too many distractions here and I have WAY too much to do. 

I miss y'all like crazy. Hope I can check in longer next time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> What, cutting grass again?



Nosir, over at my brother's fixer upper clearing some big under growth. It's been vacant for a while and the last resident didn't do anything around there other than trash the place. 

I just bump into a branch now and I'm either bruised or bleeding


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nosir, over at my brother's fixer upper clearing some big under growth. It's been vacant for a while and the last resident didn't do anything around there other than trash the place.
> 
> I just bump into a branch now and I'm either bruised or bleeding




Sounds to much like work, but I understand about helping a brother out.


Howdy Mrs. Plum...education, the stress of education.





Do I get to say KING!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart and an even heavier trashcan that i announce my Big upright freezer is now empty. Got some deer meat left in the small freezer but all my fish, ducks, squirrels, hog, rabbit, and rattlesnake are gone. The temp has been fluctuating between 20-38 for who knows how long. Everything just looked bad and no telling how many times it sat there and thawed and refroze. 
I noticed ice had built up all along the inside back and completely blocked the opening. Got it turned off and towels laying around it to soak up ater overnight. Hopefully, defrosting will cure it. Lawd knows i can't buy a new one right now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy all! Quick stop in to say hey. I'm still kickin'. Doc is MAD at me. My bp was higher this week than it was last week. She gave me new, stronger meds and upped my doseage of the anxiety stuff.
> 
> The workload is ridiculous, but it's getting easier to understand now.
> 
> ...


WE miss you too, but know what is up & *EXPECT* you to "get it done"!
We have faith in you, You Can Do It!!



Jeff C. said:


> Nosir, over at my brother's fixer upper clearing some big under growth. It's been vacant for a while and the last resident didn't do anything around there other than trash the place.
> 
> I just bump into a branch now and I'm either bruised or bleeding


And you'd best be careful, too, you hear me?????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It is with a heavy heart and an even heavier trashcan that i announce my Big upright freezer is now empty. Got some deer meat left in the small freezer but all my fish, ducks, squirrels, hog, rabbit, and rattlesnake are gone. The temp has been fluctuating between 20-38 for who knows how long. Everything just looked bad and no telling how many times it sat there and thawed and refroze.
> I noticed ice had built up all along the inside back and completely blocked the opening. Got it turned off and towels laying around it to soak up ater overnight. Hopefully, defrosting will cure it. Lawd knows i can't buy a new one right now.


 THAT sux!!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THAT sux!!!!!!




That does sux. Mines at least 25 yrs old and I know it's coming.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THAT sux!!!!!!



The thing i really hate is that it has a freezer alarm. BUT, it only alarms if the temp gets above 40 degree's!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The thing i really hate is that it has a freezer alarm. BUT, it only alarms if the temp gets above 40 degree's!


ouch........


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The thing i really hate is that it has a freezer alarm. BUT, it only alarms if the temp gets above 40 degree's!




I bet the fish you lost were spotted to right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy all! Quick stop in to say hey. I'm still kickin'. Doc is MAD at me. My bp was higher this week than it was last week. She gave me new, stronger meds and upped my doseage of the anxiety stuff.
> 
> The workload is ridiculous, but it's getting easier to understand now.
> 
> ...



Dadgummit....sorry I missed ya Plum!!  I'll text you a couple dozen times tomorrow 

Hang in there gal........ 



rhbama3 said:


> It is with a heavy heart and an even heavier trashcan that i announce my Big upright freezer is now empty. Got some deer meat left in the small freezer but all my fish, ducks, squirrels, hog, rabbit, and rattlesnake are gone. The temp has been fluctuating between 20-38 for who knows how long. Everything just looked bad and no telling how many times it sat there and thawed and refroze.
> I noticed ice had built up all along the inside back and completely blocked the opening. Got it turned off and towels laying around it to soak up ater overnight. Hopefully, defrosting will cure it. Lawd knows i can't buy a new one right now.



BTDT!!!  Sorry bro!! 





Keebs said:


> WE miss you too, but know what is up & *EXPECT* you to "get it done"!
> We have faith in you, You Can Do It!!
> 
> 
> And you'd best be careful, too, you hear me?????



Yes Ma'aaaaaaam!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2012)

Chech, check, close enough 

Yall taker easy tonight an bust the gates wide open at daylight 


VLK


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Fowtay mo post to go . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I bet the fish you lost were spotted to right?



If you mean spotted bass, then yes. Everything had those tan burn spots and ice crystals, even though it was vacuum sealed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Evenin peeps. Good time at the ball game watching our team thrash the opponents 42-0. 

How's errybuddy doin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin peeps. Good time at the ball game watching our team thrash the opponents 42-0.
> 
> How's errybuddy doin?





Waiting on 7am !!!  How ya getting along bro ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin peeps. Good time at the ball game watching our team thrash the opponents 42-0.
> 
> How's errybuddy doin?



About to hit the hay. So ready for a morning to wake up without the alarm clock. OR the beeper!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am !!!  How ya getting along bro ???


Hope to be on the Hunt test grounds by 7 am in the morning!!.........Gonna run Tucker in the NGAHRC hunt test in Martin Ga..........The test is full, and it is going to be a long day!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin peeps. Good time at the ball game watching our team thrash the opponents 48-0.
> 
> How's errybuddy doin?



Like a kid at Christmas!   Settin' in the hotel room ... listening to my boys whoop up on the ECI Bulldogs 48-22 and counting down until hunt test season kicks off tomorrow!  Can't wait to see some good friends and good dogs tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> About to hit the hay. So ready for a morning to wake up without the alarm clock. OR the beeper!


The simple pleasures in life!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope to be on the Hunt test grounds by 7 am in the morning!!.........Gonna run Tucker in the NGAHRC hunt test in Martin Ga..........The test is full, and it is going to be a long day!!





I saw where there's gonna be around 300 dogs running tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin peeps. Good time at the ball game watching our team thrash the opponents 42-0.
> 
> How's errybuddy doin?



Fine, and you?? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope to be on the Hunt test grounds by 7 am in the morning!!.........Gonna run Tucker in the NGAHRC hunt test in Martin Ga..........The test is full, and it is going to be a long day!!





Tag-a-long said:


> Like a kid at Christmas!   Settin' in the hotel room ... listening to my boys whoop up on the ECI Bulldogs 48-22 and counting down until hunt test season kicks off tomorrow!  Can't wait to see some good friends and good dogs tomorrow.



Hope erything goes well


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw where there's gonna be around 300 dogs running tomorrow !!!!



Over the course of the weekend maybe.  I think they have about 160 entered each day.  It's a full test that's for sure.  Good deal for the host club.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Over the course of the weekend maybe.  I think they have about 160 entered each day.  It's a full test that's for sure.  Good deal for the host club.





When's Doodoo coming home ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When's Doodoo coming home ???


Mason will be coming home for the month of October!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am !!!  How ya getting along bro ???



Doin good.



Jeff C. said:


> Fine, and you??



Exhaustipated....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exhaustipated....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doin good.
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaustipated....






Wondering if I can work that word in during the Voir Dire . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2012)

Evening all...just sliding thru!~   Off to Killer Creek tomorrow to test ride a Heritage Softtail!   Lord help me...the wifey ain't too happy right now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doin good.
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaustipated....



 Grunt!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Mmmmmm, peanut butta, honey, nanner sammich !!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...just sliding thru!~   Off to Killer Creek tomorrow to test ride a Heritage Softtail!   Lord help me...the wifey ain't too happy right now!



Ahhhh wimmens despise male fun, happiness and enjoyment by their very nature.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ahhhh wimmens despise male fun, happiness and enjoyment by their very nature.





Sigh, so very true . . .



'Moanin neph !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sigh, so very true . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 'Moanin neph !!!



Howdy there Unk 

Seems like a fine day for bushhoggin an hanging stands.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2012)

Hankus has uttered a truism !!

Quack, here is some imaginary coffee but it sure tastes good.







Would you like some juice?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

So much or sleepin in this morning...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2012)

Beer fo breakfast on werkin days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer fo breakfast on werkin days



Best brefas I ever had was after drankin most of the night, then drivin 2 hrs to deer camp and gettin there at 1:30 in the mornin. We woke up and 4:30 and my head had a symphony of sledge hammers goin on inside it and when I walked into the kitchen where they waz cookin my stomach decided that it didn't like the smell of them bacon and eggs. I rumaged round in the fridge and both my brain and my stomach agreed that a p'nut butter and jelly sammich was in order and I needed to chase it down wif an ice cold beer. I think that was one of the best brefastes I ever had. I felt great the rest of the day. Slept the best in the stand I think I've ever slept also..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

I reckon I'll go paint some ceilings today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go paint some ceilings today



I reckon I won't be helping you on that one. I hate painting...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Heads up kiddies.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709781


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon I won't be helping you on that one. I hate painting...



It just got a lot better. Brother just acquired an airless sprayer 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heads up kiddies.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709781



10-4, working 8 straight days....26th-3rd. Gonna be a brutal run too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...just sliding thru!~   Off to Killer Creek tomorrow to test ride a Heritage Softtail!   Lord help me...the wifey ain't too happy right now!





Hankus said:


> Ahhhh wimmens despise male fun, happiness and enjoyment by their very nature.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sigh, so very true . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 'Moanin neph !!!



Well I'm off to see the wizard...the wonderful wizard of Harley Davidson!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm off to see the wizard...the wonderful wizard of Harley Davidson!


 Good for you!!!  
Howdy Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good for you!!!
> Howdy Folks!



Mernin Shuggums. 

Go to the new FPG link..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shuggums.
> 
> Go to the new FPG link..


I did.......... looks like an awsome place for a get together too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shuggums.
> 
> Go to the new FPG link..



Thats parents/teacher weekend at GSU. I've already been told I AM going to be there.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2012)

Well tractor tire busted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well tractor tire busted



You're done. You might as well go help Jeff paint now...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well tractor tire busted





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're done. You might as well go help Jeff paint now...


 naaaww, fix-a-flat! and duct tape!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Fixin to head to Sparta to meet up with fellow member "tylernext" to pick up 4 of his artistic bucket lids !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Kang !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixin to head to Sparta to meet up with fellow member "tylernext" to pick up 4 of his artistic bucket lids !!!


Kewl, they look awsome!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

